# Manchester Care Girls : Part 11



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Happy chatting, and good luckto you all


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Dakota xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all well.  Went back to work today thinking the distraction would be good over the rest of the 2ww, how wrong I was    Instead I've agreed to work mornings, come home at lunch time and then rest in the afternoon and if I feel up to it, do a bit more in the evenings.  I just seemed to worry more about every little twinge at work today whereas at home, it doesn't seem to bother me so much.

Have had some strange cramps today.  My boobies are really, really sore as well when I get undressed at night and take my bra off.  Are these good signs?

Maybe I should have stayed on holiday the whole of the 2ww wait to distract myself  

Hope you're all okay

Yvonne xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Just had my call from Care and I have to do my trigger shot at 1.45am tomorrow morning and so I go down to Theatre at 1.45pm on Thursday. I definitely drew the short straw with those times hey!!

Iccle One – I have pm’d you xx

Samper – Thanks honey. I hope that my big follie hangs in there. Oh and I just wanted to say what a lovely photo that is on your profile, she is adorable xx

Flowerpot – Thanks xx

Yvonne – Sore boobs is a very good sign. I can feel a BFP coming on!! I have decided that I will go back to work on Thursday next week so that I am distracted. I am off from this Thursday for a week.

Anyway girlies, I’ll bob back on Thursday evening to let you know how EC went.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Poor you Sarah, 1:45am, ouch    Good luck for tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you    I really hope my sore boobies are a sign of BFP!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne, please try not to over analyse your symptoms this early you will drive yourself crazy,     the sore boobs can be a side effect of the utragestan 

Try and ignore all twinges and just think positive, imagine yourself rubbing that bump that you ARE going to have in a few months    

Sarah you definitely drew the short straw but I had the same timings last cycle and they worked for me so see it as a good sign   

Hi everyone else


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck Sarah   just set your alarm clock in case you dose off!!  I had to do my first one at 12.30 at night so went to bed as usual and got up and did it, was half asleep!! 

Yvonne, Sam is right, nothing is a good or bad sign at this stage, stay positive   I put a question on the "voting room" board about 2 years ago which is pinned near the top you could always have a nosey at the responses. main thing is think positive and think that your embies are snuggling in and are here to stay 

 Sam, Iccle, Princess, LL etc xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

hi everyone

just about to phone care to tell them i want to start treatment next month - any tips/advice this is my first go


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Evening all,

Sam/Flower, I know you're right about the symptom spotting - I just can't help myself though    I do like the visualisation of rubbing my bump though  

Pinklady, welcome.  This is my first tx as well and so far I have found Care excellent.  Are you going for standard IVF or are you egg sharing?  The only thing I can tell you is that injections are nowhere near as bad as you think it's going to be when you do them - I got myself in a bit of a panic but could do it in my sleep now.  Other than that, I think everyone reacts differently to the drugs but the down reg jabs can you leave you feeling pretty icky.  Fingers crossed you can start next month!

Hi to everyone else - LL must be enjoying her hols so much she's abandoned the mobile and laptop  

Yvonne xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

hi Yvonne 

thanks, not made my mind up on egg sharing yet - but am swaying to say yes.  I'm more bothered about mood swings and sickness than doing the injections, i dont make a good patient  

G x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I didn't particularly feel sick but thankfully I have understanding colleagues - my poor hubbie nicknamed me the monster    Once I started stimms I was okay though    If you do decide to e/s you will need quite a few blood tests and some of them take 4-6 weeks to come back as they have to be cultured (cystic fibrosis and karyotype) - not to put you off but just to warn you it might take a little longer to get going than next month.  I had a match within a couple of days of getting them all back though so it happens really quickly after that.


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

thanks for the tip, my husband is going to be away in the week when i start so i wont have anyone to rant at  
G x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Well I went to bed last night as usual and set my alarm for 1.45. I was like a zombie doing the injection. Anyways all done now and just waiting for D Day!!

Samper - Oh I sooooo hope it's a good omen and I end up with a little angel like yours.

Yvonne and flowerpot - thanks girls xxx

Night night 
Sarah xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning All

Yvonne, I imagined rubbing my bump all the way through the 2ww of my last cycle so it worked for me   Stay positive   How many days to go?

Sarah, You must be getting very excited now         for some great quality eggs and embies   Keep us posted

Pinklady you only really get side effects from down regging if you don't egg share. At CARE they generally put patients on a short protocol antagonist cycle which means you don't d/r and you are only on drugs for 10-14 days so if you aren't a good patient and can afford treatment without doing an e/s it'll be a lot quicker and less impactful on your moods etc... Have you had your first cons already? Have they given you a protocol? Which cons are you with? (questions, questions   )

Hi Flower, Iccle one, Princess, Hickson, Em & LL ( & anyone I've missed) hope you are all OK

Sam


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning all

Well I’ve been up since the crack of dawn. Had my boiled egg on toast and that’s it now until after EC. I am sooooooo nervous now.

Thought I'd keep myself busy this morning so rang my energy company Eon and just been sat on hold waiting for them to cap my energy bills for 48 minutes gggrrrrrrr  

Yvonne - I agree with Samper, positive visualisation is definitely the way to go. Picture yourself cuddling your beautiful little baby  

Samper - Roll on 1.45. I will bob on later to let you know how I went on xx

Hello Flowerpot, Pinklady, Iccle One and everybody else  

Sarah xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Good luck Swinny   hope you get lots of juicy eggies  

Hi Pink lady - there is a thread on 'starting out' I think that has a list of questions to ask the Cons that may be useful - I'll just go and find it ............. ahh bugger, can't find it

Moderator - can you post the link please?

Right gotta go and get ready for work - had a couple of moles removed so just doing a half day


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sarah good luck for EC   

Sam, OTD is next Thursday but I'm thinking of being naughty and testing Monday......   It will be 2 weeks from EC and trigger shot should be out of my system by then.  Or do you think that's too early?  If I can hold out it will be Wednesday when I test as we have step-son the Thursday through to Sunday so if it's neg I'd rather have the day to get my head around things before he arrives.

Hi everyone else, hope you're all good


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne, I'd try to hang fire until at least Tuesday if I was you... I never tested more than 2 days early   I think you are right to not test the day you have ss either way your head will be all over the place. The day I had OTD after my IUI (BFN) I had arranged to babysit a friends 3 month old, it wasn't the best idea as you can imagine  

Hope everything went well Sarah


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I can imagine - I'm surprised you managed to get through it, you did very well to be able to get through babysitting.  To be honest, if I had my way, we wouldn't have ss at all next week.  Originally (pre-tx) we had planned to take him to Disneyland Paris for the weekend but decided to put it off for a month or so when we found out dates from the clinic.  The ex kicked off though and we ended up having to book it for that weekend just to keep the peace so I'm quite apprehensive about it all.  If I get a negative I've got to face a weekend with ss and a theme park full of kids, if I get a positive I'm going to be nervous about being so far away from home    Can't win either way


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sounds a nightmare, what a b**tch. That's the last thing you need


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh she is, a first class one at that as well.  Unfortunately ss takes after mummy dearest.......


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

the problem is that unless you have to go through TTC problems and IF tx you have NO idea how heartbreaking and stressful it is   Plus she will be worrying that another baby is going to come along and her son will come second to your DH, it's just simple jealousy and as a mother she should realise that you love your children unconditionally no matter how many you have, it's not like getting a new car or house and going off the old one! You should get her on here, we's soon sort her out    

At least she may prove a distraction during the nasty 2ww  to keep your mind off things


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hmmm.....if she was the slightest bit maternal maybe she would understand but she goes around telling everyone that DH "forced" her into having a baby.  DH did everything when SS was little and the ex even signed over full custody at one point when they first split but got that much grief from her family she retracted it.  She just likes to think she can still control DH even though they split up over 8 years ago - apparently we're not entitled to a life without checking it's okay with her first    As I speak we just got another ear-bashing because ss phoned and said we wouldn't let him play out and were being mean to him - he's nearly 11 ffs    He's a proper stirrer    Let alone the fact he was grounded today for a very good reason.....seriously, at this moment, I could bury him under the patio in the back yard


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi everyone

thanks for the advice Sam, just put the call in today so should be ready to start next month   My cons is Dr Boulos - have you been seen by him?

Yvonne, you have all my sympathy with the ss situation - i have one who is nearly 16 who lives with us, dont have any ex to put up with too though.

I think it makes it harder in some ways as the DH's cant realy understand how desparate we feel.

G x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Any news from sarah, yet??

Hi G, not heard of Mr Boulos, is he at CARE? He must be new...

Yvonne, with a mother like that you have to feel sorry for the poor little s*d, must feel great to know your Mum didn't want you!!! A girl I work with is always going on about how she never wanted kids and then when she got pregnant how she wanted a girl, but she found out she was having a boy- now she's always moaning about having to childmind  It's her own kid how can she class staying home with him for a day when he is sick as childminding!!!! The worst thing is I know she really loves him but if he picks up on her vibes it could really damage him  

SS will probably turn into a nice kid one day


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Just a quick one from me as I am pooped, didn't sleep well last night. Well they managed to get 4 eggs out of five follies in the end so that's good. I was a little downhearted when I left the clinic as last time I got 7, but the consultant compared how many follicles I had at trigger last time and there were more that were larger, so he said that 4 was good. I just have to pray now that they all fertilise. I will be bricking it until I get the call tomorrow. please god let it go right for me!!!  

Thanks everyone for all of your well wishes, keep em coming as my little eggies will be needing loads of positive vibes tonight as they get cosy with Paul's little swimmers  

Sorry for the lack of personals but I am shattered.

Night night
Sarah xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

I got told Dr Boulos was a part time consultant, thats why i got my first consultation really quick.  He seems like a nice guy - cant wait to get started now...

G x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

for your eggs and Dh's sperms getting jiggy overnight


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning girlies

Well I was absolutely cream crackered yesterday. Feeling much better this morning as I went to bed at about  9.30 and I’ve just woken up now, so I’ve had a good sleep. I hope that I get the call from the embryologist early as I am sooooo anxious to know how my little eggies are getting on.

Iccle One   got your pm and thanks for your lovely posts, it’s so nice to know that we have got lots of support on here. How are you feeling today?? Bit brighter I hope. Did you have your appointment with the dentist??

Yvonne – I’ve been told that you should get a clear test 2 weeks from EC, so anytime after Monday should be fine. How are you feeling?? Still got sore boobies?? Crikey, his ex sounds like a bundle of warmth and joy. Nightmare! SS sounds like a proper little bu**er. Sounds like she lets him get away with murder and he doesn’t like it when he has to tow the line. Positive thinking anyway Mrs , you’ll be floating around Disneyland as you’ll have got your BFP xx

Pinklady – All of the consultants are fab at Care. As soon as I had my first consultation in September last year, we knew we’d found the right clinic. All of the nursing staff are lovely too.

Samper   Morning lovely. How’s Matilda this morning? xx

Anyway girls I’ll bob back on once I’ve had the dreaded phone call. Keep sending those   vibes

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sarah, 4 is a great number that is exactly the same result that I had 4 eggs from 5 follies so it was lucky for me     .    for 4 great embies today   Remember tough it only takes 1  

It just shows how much CARE is growing G that they are recruiting new consultants   Like Sarah says they are a great clinic.

Well believe it or not it is exactly 12 months ago today that I started my last AF and my last cycle of IVF which resulted in Tilly, tomorrow it will be exactly 12 months since I started stimms   It always amazes me just how quickly your life can totally change  

Laters

Sam

Good luck again Sarah


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Samper .I am hoping that I am going to follow in your footsteps. Hopefully I will get my very own Tilly soon    

Ring phone ring!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can feel my hair going grey as we speak

S xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Just got the call and amazingly all four have fertilised. I've got tears rolling down my face as I'm typing this as I am soooooo relieved. 

ET is at 8.15 tomorrow morning.

S xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

WELL DONE...       I am SO pleased for you.

Tomorrow will be a breeze  

Grow little embies grow


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Sam xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

That's fantastic news Sarah!!!  Huge congrats!  

Still got sore boobies - they're now even sore with my bra on not just when I take it off!    that is a positive sign.

I bet that time really has flown for you Sam    My eldest niece is 5 on Sunday, only seems 5 minutes since she was a cute toddler, never mind 5 years!  The saying is true, the older you get the faster the time goes by


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Fantastic news Sarah - amazing fertilisation rate 

hope you have a good transfer tomorrow (and maybe even a couple to freeze!)

I had my consultation with the dentist and they have got me a cancellation next Friday to have the root removed!!
I have, unfortunately, got to have it done with just a local as the wait for sedation was just too long (3mths or more). The dentist said to ask for a Valium from the doctor and to take it about 20 mins before my appointment (I struggle with a dentist phobia) then I shouldn't care and he promised that it wouldn't hurt. He did go in to detail saying that he'll have to cut my gum and then drill some of the bone away to get to the root to pull it out, eurggh making me dizzy just writing it 
*Not* looking forward to it 

If you are planning on testing early Yvonne then you need to get a very early test (more sensitive than you can get at the chemist) about 10miu from the Internet and you have to do it first thing in the morning.
I can't help myself and test all through the tww - it does mess with your head when the lines don't come back though. Haven't told anyone about that before, even dh doesn't know. I found my old ebay receipt and I have gone through 40 tests over the 3 attempts.

Anyhoo, last time around (when I got pregnant) I didn't test for about 3 days at the end of the 2ww and tested the night before OTD with the Care test at about midnight because I hadn't started bleeding and also because I wanted to get it out of the way - it was negative and I cried for about 3 hours before I could fall asleep.
The nurses called me on OTD to see if I had tested, I told them I hadn't as I was too embarrased to tell them I had done it early and said that I wanted to wait til after work incase it was negative. I asked if it would be ok to test in the evening and they said wait til morning. DH made me buy a test as I wasn't going to. I tested on the Saturday morning just to prove it was negative and was shocked (to say the least) when the test went positive straight away - I rubbed my eyes and everything 

Unfortunately it wasn't to be but the point of this long winded story is that even the Care test isn't sensitive enough the day before OTD so make sure you get one that can tell you at least a week before your period is due but that is no guarantee - you can get a false negative.

You'll never get a false positive though!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for that Iccle - I have some of the internet ones from when we were TTC naturally.  I've been strong so far - it's DH that keeps going on asking me when I'm going to test  

Good luck, that procedure at the dentist doesn't sound nice at all    You'll be fine with the valium though - I was prescribed 6 about 18 months ago when I tore a shoulder muscle, they were that strong I only ever took a couple


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

If you need anymore Yvonne, I still have loads so you can always give me a shout in case of emergency  

Sarah GOOD LUCK tomorrow       I'll be thinking of you  

Iccle one you're brave I would be petrified I haven't been to the dentisit for years since they insisted I need my wisdom teeth out and I am too scared


----------



## sam 2 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya yvonne 
I stayed home on my 2 week wait after my treatment i could not think of anything eles and o no way could i work my mind wasnt with it ha, it didnt work for us this time but do plan another go in Jan next year..Good luck hun x


----------



## sam 2 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good luck Yvonne   x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Well I have just come back from the clinic after ET and  I got 4 Grade 1 embies    of which two are now back on board and two are going to be frozen. I cried when they told me as I never in my wildest dreams ever thought that I’d get frosties too. I have to say that I am putting it all down to DHEA. and my auntie Luc who has been with me right through this tx on her cloud being my guardian angel and overseeing things for us. 

Thanks for all of your wonderful support girls I really wouldn’t have kept my sanity without you all.

Yvonne – good luck with the test

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sam - thanks for the offer    I am desperately trying to hold out - it's soooo hard though (especially for an impatient control freak like me   and DH hovering every time I go to the loo in case I've decided to pee in a cup ready to test   )

Sam 2 - that's exactly why I'm just doing mornings.  I thought I'd be okay to work but just no concentration at all.  I need to show my face though, there's a lot going on at the moment so people need the reassurance of HR and unfortunately, I'm it as we're a pretty small company!

Sarah, that is absolutely fantastic news - and frosties too.  Well done!  Make sure you put your feet up (easier said than done I know   ) 

Hi Iccle, Flower, LL and everyone else xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Sent you a message Sarah but I'll say it again - great news!!!!!!

So, so pleased for you


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah, I am absolutely delighted for you, 2 frosties is an excellent result. I'm with you 100% on the DHEA, I swear it helped me   Stay positive on your 2ww and keep in touch, we are all routing for you      

Yvonne, Sam2 I am the opposite, I would have gone crazy without work    I definitely needed the distraction   How many days left Yvonne?    

I've agreed with work to do some consultancy, I 've got 9 keep in touch days I can use without losing my SMP, but it's impossible with Tilly, so I'm working today so Nick can look after her. It's hard to get my head back in gear though    hence popping on here    

We are off to a wedding party tonight band MIL is babysitting I am dreading it   It's one of Nick's old childhood friends so I don't want to go anyway and then I have to leave Tilly for a few hours   MIL always thinks that SHE KNOWS BEST so will disregard my instructions and do things her way and will just end up with an hysterical baby  

Hope everyone else is OK.

Iccle One when are you seeing the cons about your cysts?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Only 5 days left    Although I noticed on the cycle buddies thread that I post on that lots of girls on their were given 2 weeks from ec as their test date but I've ended up with 2 weeks and 1 day from et as my test date - no fair    

I'm not surprised you're dreading going out tonight with a MIL like that.......I've noticed with my mum she does things completely different than my sister and my sis ends up tearing her hair out but being on her own with 3 she has little choice in letting my mum help out.  What is it with the older generations and thinking they know best, they just refuse to admit things have moved on when it comes to looking after babies    Hopefully you'll have a good excuse to leave early though and get home to Tilly.

My friend has already paid several visits to the office with Ruby and ended up working for a couple of hours


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow only 5 days left....you must be feeling very excited and anxious. During my 1st 2ww I read the same that some people were given 14 days from EC to OTD I had 16 from ET   But I tested 13 days after ET   I put the HPT (10miu from e-bay) face down for  a few minutes so I couldn't watch it and then when I picked it up and saw 2 lines I was ecstatic and in shock!! unfortunately it wasn't to be.

But 2nd time round the 2nd line came immediately again 13 days after ET and it wasn't even 1st pee of the day!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

It's very bizarre isn't it?  You'd think with such a simple thing like test dates that all clinics would work to the same kind of calculation?  To be honest, I am terrified of testing   I have started to feel very much like I did when I had the m/c in May - hyper emotional (very unlike me - I cried at a dog dying on a police programme on ITV the other night - Ady just looked at me with his chin on the floor unable to take in what he was seeing   ), I gagged again brushing my teeth this morning which only ever happened when I was pg for a short while last time.  I know it could be all part of the process as tx makes you very emotional anyway and the almost puking thing could just be psychological/wishful thinking, but I'm hoping they're all good signs that at least one of my little embies has stuck around.  Part of me just wants to stay in this bubble and never take a test and the other half of me keeps eyeing up the pg tests in my bedroom enticing me to go and do one


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

he, he, he   sounds just like me during 2 wee and subsequent 8 1/2 months crying at the slightest thing...

All you need to do is to get to 14 days past EC and then you know the trigger jab should be out of your system and you can test... not long to go in that case


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

oooooo, that means I can go on Monday then - at least if it's not strong enough to show a line it will shut Ady up before I have to lock him in the cupboard under the stairs      and I'll have a reason to wait until OTD.  He's worse at symptom spotting than I am.......sure he used to be a woman in a former life


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

OOOhhh Monday, that really isn't long     You've got to feel sorry for the men, it's all happening in our bodies and they just have to stand on the sidelines waiting and watching


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi everyone

Its great reading about your experiences (good and not so good).

Excuse my ignornace but what's DHEA

G x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Yvonne - My official test date is the 18th, but I will be testing on the 16th (Saturday) that way I am giving myself some time to get my head around things good or bad.  Why don't you test on Monday, that's 14 days isn't it? ooohhh soooo exciting   

Pinklady - DHEA is a natural substance which is found in our bodies, however, over time it depletes and so the older you get the less you have. It helps with vitality and supposedly helps with egg quality. I am over on another thread "Poor responders" and we are more or less conducting our very own little experiment. Anyhow, of all of the people taking DHEA most of us have seen a massive increase in egg quality after taking it. Ideally you should be taking it at least 4 months prior to tx. I took 50mg daily and I got it from a company called Biovea.com. Some clinics are happy for you to take it and others not as there hasn't been any real research into it from the UK, but in the US there are all sorts of trials.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sam, I know, the poor blokes feel really left out    I must say though, I was very impressed that he sat the side all the needles went in at ec and didn't once go faint    I was worrying a bit beforehand that he wouldn't be able to cope with it.  

Sarah, I think I will be naughty and do a test on Monday    How are you feeling?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Oooh Yvonne, not long now      

Pink Lady I took DHEA for 4 months prior to my IVF cycle whic resulted in Tilly, so I'm a believer. I also plan to start taking it again when I stop breastfeeding....

Sarah that experiment sounds like a great idea


Hi everyone else


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi girls

Samper - Yeah I know, there's about 20 people on the other thread taking DHEA and it seems to have helped. I took it right up to EC. Not taking it now though.

Yvonne - Feeling great to be honest, DP is fussing around me and making me stay with my feet up which is nice. Last time he went down to theatre with me for EC, but he never actually talked to me about what it was like for him, anyway on Thursday when the nurse asked if he wanted to go down with me again, he looked really nervous and he then told me that he'd found it all quite traumatic last time and very unnerving. I said that he didn't have to come down with me as I'd be sparko anyway and he looked soooo relieved poor bu**er. He was going to go with me if I wanted him there.

Iccle one -   hello Mrs xx

Anyway we're off out for a bit of stroll around Hebden Bridge for a bit. I am going stir crazy and feel like I've been on house arrest so going to get some fresh air and possibly a nice pot of tea and a big fat cream cake  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sarah, bless them, my DH hasn't said much other than he watched on the screen rather than watching what Mr A was doing.  I did give him the choice knowing how squeamish he is with needles and stuff but he was adamant he wanted to be there.  It can't be pleasant for them though watching some strange bloke fiddling with your bits and a room full of people having a good nosy and needles everywhere.  I'm just glad we're out of it!  Have to say as well, after reading other ladies posts about sedations at their clinic and them not being asleep etc. I think Care is head and shoulders above everyone else for knocking you out during the whole thing    Enjoy your walk and your cream cake!

Well, I'm really nervous about tomorrow.  Gagged again brushing my teeth this morning and had to stop for a minute before I could carry on - proper streaming eyes watery mouth this time    Then it happened again while I was drinking my morning yoghurt and taking my vitamins    Still, if I see those 2 lines on the test tomorrow I can cope with feeling sicky, it'll all be worth it


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah - great news hun - PUPO! sending you lots of  

yvonne - you testing tomorrow then?  how exciting!  sending you lots of   I look forward to hearing about your 

iccle - ouch to the dentist   hope it goes ok 

Sam - hi hun hope your ok 

 pinklady, princess and everyone else!

not sure if any of the "oldies" maybe sam remembers jane who was our first BFP a long time ago, it was her little boys first birthday party yesterday, quite an emotional day and it was so lovely. i hope we are all doing the same for our babies soon  xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Guys

Flower, I do remember Jane!! Wow 1 already how time flies, it must have been a lovely day and really nice that she could celebrate it with some FF chums   When are you expecting AF again

Yvonne      -  Lets hope the sickness is a positive sign   

Sarah a walk is a great idea to get the blood flowing to your uterus   Come on litle embies nestle in for the next 9 months  

Last night turned out OK, I had a few drinks so I didn't stress too much about leaving Tilly with MIL, we laughed when we got home because her nappy was on back to front  


Must go Tilly calls ( screams)


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Well had a lovely afternoon. DP was funny though fretting about how far we could walk   I am sure he thinks that I'm an invalid!!

Samper - Glad you had a good time last night after all and Tilly was fine when you got back albeit with her nappy on back to front  

Thanks Flowerpot   

Yvonne - It's all sounding good to me, I am so routing for you tomorrow matey    Lets hope we start a chain of  's xxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Girls

I am sorry I haven't posted while I have been away, couldn't get a wifi signal for my laptop, but I could get online with my iphone but i couldn't type a long message on it takes forever   Anyway I have had a quick read back and tried to catch up

Iccle I am so sorry you can't go ahead this cycle the NHS are a pain, do you know what the next step is yet  

Yvonne, I can't believe you are nearly at OTD it has flown by so fast, your sore boob symptoms are sounding very promising, that always been my very first sign of pregnancy (5 times) so fingers crossed   I don't know how long the Ustrogest (spell?) stays in your system for, but I imagine it should have gone by now? And if they are getting sorer then hopefully it's your pg hormones. I am so excited for your test  

Sam, how are you, any dates set for you big move yet?   So funny about the MIL nappy situation!!

Swinny, congratulations on your successful ET, wishing you all the luck in the world    

Flower, it can't be long now till your dummy run, hope you are OK? xx

Hi to anyone I have missed xxx

Well we had a lovely time Anglesey, the weather started beautifully and slowly progressed to rain but what more can you expect in Great Britain, we didn't let it spoil our time though   

Started Stimms last Monday, I must say they are 'nicer' jabs than the Burserelin even though the needles are bigger, I must say I had quite a pleasant surprise! I am starting to feel sore now though on my tummy and can't wait to stop the jabs. I am having my first follie scan tomorrow so I should hopefully get a rough idea of how long it will be? 

Love LL xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Wooooooohooooooooo                         

I can't believe it, I am in shock!!!!!  I am sooooo thrilled.  Please send me lots of sticky vibes that all stays well     

Welcome back LL by the way xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi girls. Just a note regarding DHEA

Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . Please can I ask you to seek advice from your GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval

Thanks. Rachel


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Whooo Hooooooo            

I am sooooooo so pleased for you honey. That's amazing news xxx

I've just got up and run upstairs to come on and see whether you'd tested, you've made my day.

Take it easy now and lets hope it's twins at your scan xx

Have a wonderful day Yvonne

Hello Little Lamb, good luck for your first scan tomorrow xx

Morning everybody else xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Fantastic news Yvonne   , lets hope this is the 1st of many for 2008. You must be elated   Try and relax and enjoy the next 9 months. Are you telling anyone or are you going to keep quiet until you have had your scans?? CONGRATS again   Buy yourself some pregnacare (or superdrug do a cheaper version called pregnancy care) and don't worry about what you can and can't eat if you are feeling sick...

LL glad you had a nice holiday, hope the stimms scan goes well today, keep us posted.

Our tenants are moving in on 30th August, so we are hoping to move onto the new house on 28th   so we have already started packing.

Hope everyone is OK

Sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks ladies, I am over the moon    I think we'll tell my mum, sister and Ady's mum and dad once we've had the scan in a couple of weeks but keep it quiet from everyone else until 12 weeks.  Am still in a daze!!

Sarah, is it today or tomorrow you have et?  Good luck   

Fingers crossed everything goes crossed with the move Sam xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Well done Yvonne,  

its great hear about your fantastic news - let hope there's a run on for   's

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I think you are right to keep it low key for now, not because I think anything will go wrong but just because people (Mum's especially) worry and ask you every 5 minutes if you are OK   It drives you mad after a while and makes it makes you start worrying that everything is OK


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Definitely!  Plus it was such a nightmare last time with the m/c that even though I know there's no reason for anything to go wrong, I'd rather be cautious and take things one day at a time this time round.  

Thanks George xx  Did you get your appt booked in?


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

just waiting for my meds to arrive, then start next month, fingers crossed


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hurrahhhhh!!!!!!   yvonne - HUGE CONGRATS !! i KNEW it was gonna be a   Enjoy every moment

LL - good luck for your scan hun, remember plenty of water to get those follies growing   Welcome home x

Pinklady - 

Sam - yeah it was a lovely party.  i'm meeting Jane again on weds for lunch with Kerry and Bobbie     My AF is due in approx 2 weeks

 everyone xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Flower    Not long before you get going again  

Good luck George


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks yvonne, another 2 weeks i reckon roughly for AF and then i FINALLY get the dummy cycle underway 

xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

It must be so frustrating for you, it seems to have taken forever to come round to this time.  Hopefully once you get going the dummy cycle will pass quickly and you'll be ready to move on to a proper tx cycle


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Fantastic news Yvonne  


just nipped on to see if you had tested


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Iccle


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Yvonne congratulations              I am so pleased for you!!!! Bet you DH is thrilled too   I knew those sore boobs were a good sign!
You get plenty of rest when you can, the first trimester will make you feel worn out xxxxxxx

Well I had my scan today and I am a little upset, I only have 5 follies so far   They have increased my menopur and I go back on Wednesday, I am just hoping and praying more will grow as I won't be able to egg share if they don't.

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks LL, we're happy and terrified all at the same time.  

How long have you been stimming for?  Was it last Monday?  Fingers crossed the increased menopur does the trick


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

You will be fine    

Yes I started last monday, I feel really fat and bloated so I was quite shocked when they said they was only 5, never mind fingers crossed more will grow


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Drink loads of milk and water, heat pads on your tummy under your clothes during the day and hot water bottles in the evening.  That's what I did (although obviously can't vouch that's what did the trick though!)  Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Yvonne I will try the milk. I have been drinking loads of water (feel like I am drowning) and I have put a hot bean bag on since I have come home hopefully will do the trick


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls

LL if you search under peer support for something like improving follies or on my posts last year I posted on there during my first IVF when I was responding really poorly to stims and my lining was pathetic. I got loads of good tips which I tried and things really improved.  The best thing was the milk protein thing and I actually had the whey protein drinks which have high protein, pretty disgusting but I had one of those and a pint of milk every night.  also get heat to your tummy to encourage blood flow. if you can find my post there were good tips there.  I think (i say think because i've wiped most of my two IVF's from my memory!) I got 7 eggs in the end and still got 2 for the freezer so don't despair. Remember its quality not quantity. stay positive   Also the higher dose of stims helped me too xxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks flower I will do a search now x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Try to relax LL, don't make yourself sick drinking whey protein etc. I was in a similar situation last cycle and drank whey protein every day to help more follies grow but it didn't make any difference so don't force it down yourself. Just relax DON'T worry and visualise more follies growing, increasing your stimms will help.

Worst case scenario you don't get to do ES this time but you can give them all away and have a free go all to yourself next time which may work out better for. Best case scenario you get loads more follies, enough to do your ES and get you your BFP either way you are in the hands of god/fate/medicine so the best think to do is relax as much as poss and stay positive... (I know it is very hard. I nearly quit before EC last time 'cos I only had 5 follies but look what happened)


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey LL, hope you're feeling a bit better.  I agree with Sam, if you don't get enough, heartbreaking as it is to give them all away, at least it means you get another go at es.  I know it was my worst fear before my first stimms scan.  I think it may have been you Sam actually that reminded me a first tx is all trial and error and things can be tweaked for next time.  Not much of a reassurance I know when you think of going through all the drugs and stuff again but very much worth the end result.  Try and stay positive sweetie


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks girls your support means so much   What will be will be, and as you say if I give them all away I get to keep them all myself next time. Yvonne I hope you are feeling OK, do you have to go to Care for a blood test or do you wait now for a scan?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I have to phone with my result on Thursday morning and then they book me in for a scan.  Hopefully we will be able to relax then    You know where we all are if you need us


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

How exciting for you, I can't wait for news on your first scan!   Thanks again for you kind support


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

LL, I just wanted to wish you good luck for your stimms scan today - I really, really hope more follies have grown for you and the menopur has done the trick.  Good luck hun


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

LL fingers crossed for you today, keep us posted   

Yvonne how are you feeling? I bet you can't wait to call CARE tomorrow with your results  

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Morning Sam.  I'm feeling good thanks, other than still struggling to brush my teeth    I have become obsessed with the pee sticks though.....   It's just so lovely watching Ady's face as the lines become darker each day though.  This mornings hadn't even touched the sides before the line came up really dark   I think we can finally start to believe it's all real!!  I was half tempted to phone them and tell them I'd tested today and explain that we'd done it early with having ss from tomorrow and needing time if it was bad news etc. but Ady doesn't want me to - he doesn't want them telling me off for testing early  

How's the exchange going on the house?  All still going to plan?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne, I'd just call them today they won't tell you off, they'll just be really pleased with the result and it's obviously a strong positive!! Get your scan booked   How exciting... My OTD was 31st August so your LO(s) will be about 11 months younger than Tilly.. they may end up in the same year at school  


We are hoping to exchange contracts next week    Getting excited now...


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I think I might phone!  I'm just eager to get past the next hurdle of the scan now.  DH was already looking on the babybond website last night for a 4d scan - I think he's been spending too much time on google, he'd never heard of them before as far as I know   According to the due date calculator on here I should be due 13th April which sounds scarily close    That would be fun if they ended up in the same year - or possibly even the same school if you stay at your new house as well.  I think our catchment areas will be very close if not the same as you'll only be up the road from me.  Fingers crossed the contracts exchange on time - will that mean you escape having to stay at MIL's?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

they do the 4d scans at the Regency  

it would be really funny if they ended up at the same school, where abouts are you, then? I think Tilly will probably go to St. Albans and All Hallows- I need to show my face in church though so the Priest will baptise her  

Hopefully we should avoid MIL's  (she's not that bad really   )

13th April how exciting, you know you are in good hands anyway with your antenatal care, they are fab in Macc.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'll let him know - he can investigate them as well    We're just off Park Lane on John Street.  My sister's eldest goes to Ivy Bank and she absolutely loves it - seems a really good school.  I think our nearest is Ivy Bank or Parkroyal - St Albans is a great school but we'd probably end up at the bottom of their list with not being catholic.  I think All Hallows is a bit more relaxed about taking in non-catholics though because 4 of my cousins all go there.

A baptism, what a lovely excuse to go and buy pretty things for Tilly    

My MIL is lovely - a bit too protective but bless her, she does try not to interfere    Couldn't live with her though, that'd drive me mad    We've been for a couple of weekends away with them and by the end of them, I couldn't wait for us to get in separate cars and come home  

Have phoned care, just waiting for them to phone me back sometime today now.  Think I waffled a bit on the answerphone message but I'm sure they're used to that


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Not too far away, the house we are buying is on Palmerston at the top of Ivy Road near Chester Road ( we are on Chester Road now).
So if she didn't go to St Albans, she'd probably end up at st Johns. 

The people that stopped speaking us when we told them about being pregnant, she is a teacher at Ivy Bank so small world  

I can't wait to have her baptised but it's such a pain to get my family to all commit to being in the UK at the same time. I think I am just going to organise it for around Christmas and if they can't make it TOUGH   There is no way my Mum will miss it so I'm sure it will get her back  

Your MIL sounds ace. 

Let us know when you hear from CARE and get your scan booked..  How exciting


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Thanks for your kind wishes earlier, I am 100% positive I answered to your post earlier Yvonne, but it's not there now. I must be going mad  

Thats such a lovely feeling weeing on those sticks and getting such a strong postive, How exciting for your scan soon x

Sam not long now for your move it seems to have gone really quick! 

Well I have now got 8 follies, so I am really pleased but still very cautious as they still have to grow more and hopefully there will be an egg in each, They have upped my dose to the maximum of 450 Menopur, so hopefully the will grow big and strong


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

That's great news LL, fingers crossed they've all got nice juicy eggies in them.    6 vials a day, that must take some mixing    It will all be worth it in the end though  

Well, I phoned Care and have my scan booked for 10:30 on 21st August.  The nurse laughed her head off when I apologised for being a naughty early tester and said she knew everyone tested early but not everyone admitted it


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh not long then, will that be your last trip to Care then? We you be discharged to your local hospital?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

All being well that will be my last visit then I register with the midwife at my GP    I think Ady's gonna miss the free coffee in the waiting room


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

21st how exciting!!!!!

It won't be your last scan Yvonne they do a 6 week and an 8 week scan and then discharge you after the 8 week scan if all is well  

LL 8 more follies that is great, keep growing little follies


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

ooooo I thought Care only did 1 scan!  That means I'll get at least 4 then with the 12 week and 20 week on the NHS.  Fantastic!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

You will also be under consultant care rather than just midwife care because it is IVF so they may send you for other scans as well. I had 6 in total !!!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Bonus!  Lots of opportunities to see the little monkey (or monkey's!) then.  Oh, I can't wait now


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

it is great seeing it/them   Ooohhh twins  roll on 21st


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Twins would be great, hard work at the beginning but would mean never having to go through this process again.  Still, I'd be just as happy to know only 1 implanted and is doing well, that's the main thing and I don't want to be greedy


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yvonne

What fantastic news    

I'm really pleased for you - i hope its the start of a positive streak!!!

George x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Well back to work tomorrow…booooo!!! I am willing the next 10 days away, going a bit   now. I was getting twinges quite low down all day yesterday so I am hoping that this is good and that they were implantation pains.

Had a lovely day today as two of my friends (both have had IVF) came with their babies to let me have lots of cuddles and baby juice. My friend Kate had twins Evie and Charlie and my friend Lou with another beautiful baby Evie. Kate says that it’s not so bad with twins, you just have to get into a routine, so fingers crossed Yvonne that it’s twins for you too.

Yvonne – how you doing pregnant lady, have you come down to earth yet. How exciting having your scan date. I am sooo hoping to be right behind you xx

Hello Little Lamb   8 follies, that’s great, Willing lots more follies to show on the next one, they’ve upped your Menopur so fingers crossed xx I too had a hot water bottle permanently stuck to my belly while I was stimming. I totally agree with Samper, try and relax and stay positive. I so hope that it works out for you for ES.

Flowerpot – Bet you’re willing the next couple of weeks away too honey xx

Samper – Good luck with the move. When is it, next week?? How exciting, new baby and new home xx

Pinklady – Hello, yeah lets hope Yvonne’s BFP is the start of a string of them for us on here.

Iccle One - Hello Mrs xx

Love Sarah xxxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Sarah, I tried to reply to your message (computer had a freak out though and I don't know if it went)
If you didn't get it - thanks and I'll try the one that you said - I had a doc's appointment today so she's going to have a look over the info too

Still on cloud nine Yvonne?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Yvonne, still over the moon? Are you still a HPT freak or have you accepted that you are 'up the duff' and stopped testing now   ? I kept testing everyday for about a week afterwards  

Sarah, hope work was OK today, how are you feeling ? Willing the next 9 days away? Are you going to wait 'til OTD or are you going to be like me (and Yvonne) and test a couple of days early?

When do you have your next scan LL? Good luck  

Iccle one any more news on what the next steps are for you?

Hi everyone else, hope you are all well...

Sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, I have to admit to having done 1 last test this morning    It was the last one in the house so I'm not going to buy any more (that's what I'm telling myself anyway   )  DH has already started the "me tarzan,you Jane" routine bless him  

DH's mum made me laugh last night when he told her, she came out with something about DH not letting me go on any rides at Disney.  I mean, as if I'm gonna go jumping on the tower of terror of something    I wouldn't even if I were pg, I'm way too chicken  

Went to see the new Batman film last night, not normally a fan of things like that but it was excellent!  Christian Bale in a skin tight batman suit......mmmmmmmm    Still trying to convince Ady to come and see Mamma Mia with me - he's not having it though  

Hi Sarah, Flower, LL, George and Iccle (and anyone else who lurks who I've missed!)

Does anyone know about the prescriptions Care give out?  They're sending me one for more Utrogestan as it'll run out before my scan and I'm assuming it's a private one?  Is that right?  Daft me forgot to ask....


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Yvonne & everone else

Really please its going well for you!!!

I went to see Mama Mia on tuesday night and it was fantastic - i would recommend it to all girlies out there      
Dont forget to sing along to all the songs too  

George x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I am dying to go!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

yep Yvonne it will be a private prescription. Just to warn you when I got my top up prescription I had to order it from the assura pharmacy in the waters green clinic - it is something they didn't stock... CARE had to give me a supply to tide me over.

No where else in Macc could get it for me


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for that Sam - I think I'll go to my GP when it comes and get her to convert it to an NHS prescription anyway and save myself some cash


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi everyone  

I've just got to wait til next AF for another blood test Sam. I think I'm going to start DHEA too - got my gp looking over the info (she's going to talk to the Cons at St Mary's too)
Sarah suggested accu too for my FSH but I don't think I could - I am way scared of it  

When is the next scan LL - tomoro? fingers crossed bunny  

not long til your dummy run either is it Flower? It's good that you get to do one I think.


I had my stitches out today (had a couple of moles removed last week) and I am at the hossie to have that root removed from when the dentist broke my tooth - really nervous about that. I got a couple of tranquilisers from the doctor so once I get to my sisters I don't think I'll be that bothered anymore!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Poor you Iccle, can't believe how much pain you've had from one tooth    Good luck getting it sorted


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh Iccle hope your tooth goes well you are so brave  
Yes my next scan is tomorrow, my fingers are crossed that things have been busy it certainly feels like it, I feel a bit like a whale! 

Hi to everyone else, I will give you an update tomorrow when I get home xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey LL, good luck for tomorrow.  Off to Disney in Paris, getting up at 4am this morning to get to the airport for a 6:30am flight    I'm not a morning person


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh Yvonne how lovely, ditto on the mornings, It will be worth it though. Have a great time and look after those little babas of yours xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls just a quick post from me tonight as I am shattered.

Iccle One thought this might be useful for your DHEA research

http://search.cbsnews.com/?source=cbs&q=dhea&x=0&y=0

Oh and Acupuncture really doesn't hurt at all, in fact I find it extremely calming and relaxing.

Glad that nasty tooth will finally be out. Ouch!! Sending you positive healing vibes hun.

LL - Good luck for your scan tomorrow xxx

Samper - OTD is the 18th but I am already going doolally now. I've had a horrible up and down day. one minute I'm fine and the next I could break down in tears....I need to get over myself I've got another week to endure yet!! I am going to test on the 16th so that I've got a few days to digest. Wish i'd booked next week off work though as I couldn't bl**dy concentrate today...aggh never mind I'll just have to half -assed harry this week and next!!

Yvonne - Have a lovely time in Paris pregnant lady and be careful with our bump xx

Hi to everyone else
Sarah xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One, as you know I took DHEA for 3-4 months before conceiving Tilly and really think it helped my egg quality so really pleased you are getting them to look at this for you. I had accu for about 12 months and it really doesn't hurt at all, infact it is VERY relaxing, but can get pricey and don't let them talk you into the herbs  Yaack!

Poor you with your teeth  Hopefully that'll be it for your treatment now.

Sarah hang in there 

Just reading this http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7547400.stm. The 'ready' prescription of clomid to women with Unexplained is one of my real bug bears so so glad to see the medical profession are finally recognising that it is in effective, hopefully this will filter through to the people happy to prescribe it just to shut us up whilst we face ridiculously long waiting lists for NHS treatment  Rant over 

LL   

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

I have been for my scan and now I have 7 on the left and 4 on the right!!!!!!!! I can't believe it   They still aren't quite big enough so I have to keep stimming and go again tomorrow, all being well EC should be Monday or Tuesday. I just hope and pray that my follies grow big with good eggs in each one   I have signed a form today to donate all of my eggs if I don't get more than 8, as I can have another go and I just couldn't let my recipient down. Positive thinking from now on


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya ladies

Just a quickie from me as I'm in work and sneaking on. Well done with your scan results LL.      Grow follies grow!!!


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Sarah, hope you are OK and your days are passing quickly x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news LL. I think you have made the right decision about the ES. If you have another go all to yourself you won't need to d/r so it won't be as drawn out


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya ladies

LL- Unfortunately the days are dragging. Only another 7 to go though and I am mad busy at work so that should keep me occupied. How are you doing today? When is the next scan or have they just given you a date and time for your trigger shot??

Well I am off to my DP's best mate's wedding today (DP is best man) so I treated myself to a St Tropez last night so that my pasty legs don't offend anybody and I'm just off to have my hair put up. Should be fun, a whole day and evening do without a drop of alcohol....aggghhh!!!

I had a strange stitch like pain in my the middle of my tummy all day yesterday so I am hoping that, that's good

Hello Samper, Flowerpot, Iccle One, Yvonne (even though you are in Disneyland) and everyone else.

Bye for now
Saah xxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi ladies

Just got my protocol and consent forms this morning and im starting to feel a little scared   

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi 

Sarah, where's the wedding, my cousin is getting married today but I'm not going 'cos kids aren't invited? Not long left 7 days may feel like an eternity but will fly by    

George are you doing an es or did you decide against? You'll be fine, is this your 1st treatment?

LL, how was you scan today? Hope it went well.

Hi everyone else...

Sam


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Sam

Yes this is my 1st tx   . I'm not es this time as i would have to do some more tests which would delaying the start and i'm all mentaly geared up.  If there is a next time (hopefully not) i will get the extra tests done in time so i can.  I'm hope all the drugs will become less confusing   when i get them...

On the wedding/kids thing we had sticks of rock made with our names in it which kept the kids (and some adults) quite all day  

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

George you will be fine with the drugs, have you had your injection training yet? Are you on Menopur and Cetrotide? What doses are you on?


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm on Menopur - the form says 75iu of which im to have 2 powders once day....

Does that sound normal ?!?! to you?

Any side effects i should watchout for?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi George

75 iu is a pretty low dose but don't worry CARE only aim for 8-12 follies on a normal cycle and hate to give patients too many drugs so they start you out on a low dose if you have no ovulation problems  and then increase it if needs be after your 1st monitoring scan.

You probably won't get any side effects from the Menopur

Sam


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Sarah Hope you are enjoying your wedding, I just hope the weather has been nice were you are? Its not stopped raining here today  

George how exciting for you, it will soon be here  

Sam, How are you? Busy packing? 

Iccle & Flower I hope you are well? xx

Yvonne, hello over in France!

Love to anyone Ive missed x

I had my scan this morning I know have 13 follies, 2 are still only size 8 & 9, but perhaps theres still time to grow. In have to do my trigger shot tomorrow night at 11:15pm, and I am booked in for EC on Tuesday & ET on Thursday


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry, Sam, reading the form again i thinbk it means 2x 75iu so 150iu ??


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ladies

Hope you are all doing well...Can i ask you a question?

Did you do the long or short protocol?

I am doing the short protocal but from what i've read this is for 'older' ladies and at 30 i didn't think i was that old   

George x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi George,

I am doing the long protocol, I don't know how its decided which protocol you do? I also thought it was down to age or particular fertility problems, although Sam has mentioned to me that because I'm an eggsharer then thats why I'm on the long rather than the short, and if I have another cycle without sharing then I won't need to down reg. I really am not sure though
The menopur can be upped after your first scan to see how you are responding. I started on 225iu a day then went up to 300iu for 2 days and for the last 5 days I have been on 450iu this is the maximum dose.

Well I now only have 2 more jabs to go, Burserelin tonight and followed by my trigger at 11:15pm!!! 

Love to all, hope you are all having a good weekend xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Sam –It was at the Rivington Barn near Bolton. The wedding was lovely apart from the bl**dy non-stop rain!  I took myself off for an hour back to the hotel after the meal and speeches etc and had a bath and changed. In the evening do as DP was the best man and he and the groom were getting increasingly hammered by 11 I made my excuses and took myself off back to the hotel and snuggled up in bed watching “Something’s Gotta Give” with Jack Nicholson…I love that film. We stayed at the De Vere Whites hotel which adjoins the Reebok Stadium, so our room had floor to Ceiling glass windows which overlooked the Football Pitch, which Paul was sooooo impressed with!! If it had been at Old Trafford I wouldn’t have been able to get him out of the hotel room  
Hope your packing is going ok, when is move day??

George – Good luck honey. You’ll get the hang of the drugs don’t worry! It’s daunting at first but by the end of you tx you’ll be dab hand at it!! Oh and I have only ever been on the short protocol, but I think that’s because my FSH has always been on the high side??

LL – Oooohhh exciting EC on Tuesday. Come on little follies grow, grow, grow!!!

Hello to everybody else
Bye for now
Sarah xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

George, all patients at CARE are routinely given Short Protocol unless there is a specific reason not to i.e. Egg share etc. so not just for older women or poor responders

It is what is know as an antagonist short protocol, so you don't down reg at all, you take stimms for between 10-14 days( usually) and you take cetrotide from approx day 7-10 until EC to prevent natural ovulation.

The benefits of short protocol are that it is shorter and there are less drugs.

150 IU does seem like a more standard dose  

Sarah the wedding venue sounds great  

LL how exciting       

hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Girls  

Been feeling very sorry for myself over the last couple of days so not been on, my mouth has been so sore  

Pinklady - short protocol is very common with private treatments as it works out about 3 weeks quicker than the long protocol which tends to be used if you are sharing (and therefore need to be synchronised with your recipient or vice versa)
Also 150 iu of menopur is as normal as any other dosage, it is really an indicator of your fsh levels - the lower your fsh the less menopur you need to stimulate your ovaries (as a general rule!)
I was on 225 iu for all three treatments.
And as Sarah and sam have said you will get the hang of the drugs, you'll start on one injection for the first few of days then you'll add on another for about 10 days and then on your last day of injections you'll do 3!!
You should escape the side effect from the Buserilin (menopause type symptoms) which tend to be the worst, I had a hot flush that lasted a full hour once!!
About the worst I think you can expect is the swollen feeling in your belly towards the end of the treatment.
If you want to know anything through please don't be worried about asking - we all started out where you are - I cried when I saw my drugs pack when it arrived at my house, I was terrified!
I look forward to it now though  

That hotel sounds really nice Sarah, although I have to admit that I would have to have kept my distance from the windows!!! 

Great news on the follie count LL, sounds like you are going to do just fine now  

Ooh new house soon Sam! Do you think this is going to be the family home?
I like the idea of having a house that your children can grow up in and go to college from, and then move into their family home from but I am an old romantic at heart  

Hi Flower, Em, Yvonne (pregnant lady   ) Princess and anyone else I have missed  

Right going to do another salt water mouthwash - I think I'm getting an infection


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies

LL, Sam, Sarah & Iccle One - thanks for your advice and positive words

Iccle One - hope your tooth is feeling better soon...

What is the weather doing today?? I think i need to wear a summer dress with a pack a mac on top  

George x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

everyone

LL - that's great news on those follies,    they all keep going and get to a good size.

Sarah, how's the 2ww going?  Not long until test day now!!!!  Fingers crossed for another   for us     

Iccle, you really are suffering with that tooth    Salt water is the best thing though.  I had loads of problems with my wisdom teeth a few years ago before I had them out, they were always getting infected.  I used to use it all the time for tonsilitis as well before I had them out.  Hope you feel better soon.

Hi Sam & Tilly, Flower, George and anyone else I've missed.

Well, I am soooo glad to be home.  It really wasn't a relaxing weekend for me at all.  I spent the whole time worrying about the effects of flying before 12 wks and trudging round for 2 days, analysing every twinge, knicker checking etc   plus SS went into a strop every time he couldn't get his own way or had to queue for a ride    which of course was every ride as it is summer hols all across Europe.  DH has finally realised he should have stood up to ex and we should have gone October school hols instead of insisting we book it.  Plus it was completely boring and a waste of money for me to go - I can hardly go flinging myself around on rides now can I?!  Oh well, hey ho, it's done with now and ss is back at mummy dearests tomorrow   so he can go sulk there instead!  Anyway, all seems well thankfully, no bleeding or spotting and I know loads of people fly early on before they know they're pg and I know the twinges are completely normal - if I was at home I would have found them reassuring but you don't when you're in another country do you    God this has made me so paranoid!  AND I'VE GONE OFF CHOCOLATE     How unfair is that?  It makes me feel really icky!

The best bit about it was looking in the Disney shops - we both had a nosy at all the cute disney baby outfits while ss wasn't looking  

Oh well, better go and unpack and then find something edible out of the freezer for tea.  Haven't really done any food shopping since the second week of tx, we've been living off what was left in the freezer.  Gonna have to do some shopping this week before I get accused of neglecting DH and he wastes away


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Yvonne,

Nice to see you back   Poor you, its not the best time to be plodding around disney, its hard work, I was buggered last year when I went to Florida, & it was quiet with no queues, so I can imagine what its like when its busy  

How awful going off Chocolate!   No that you have the eating for 2 excuse, you could have had chocolate fixes without feeling guilty   Fingers crossed it soon subsides  

x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi LL,  it wouldn't have been too bad if I could get a decent night's sleep but with 2 boys snoring in the same room    I was a bit of a grumpy old bag    I would love to go to Florida - it's so expensive though isn't it?  Just for 2 nights not even staying in central Paris or at a Disney Hotel we've spent about £1300 including spending money    Logged on to my account when we got home and it's looking a bit poorly at the mo    

Is it tonight you do your trigger shot?

Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Its quite expensive Yvonne but not as bad as you might think and its reasonably cheap to eat out. Start saving now, then you can take your little one/ones when they are old enough to appreciate it   

Yep tonight's the big night, can't wait, although It will feel strange tomorrow without doing the jabs!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi all

Iccle one, poor you!   you must be so p**sed off now   I'm really naughty and haven't been to the dentist for years. I know once they start poking around they start creating problems and my teeth seem to be inrelatively good shape so I am staying clear. I hope the salt water does the trick.    

Yvonne, I knicker checked for the first 20 weeks for signs of blood and then for the last 7 weeks for signs of my show   so I guess it's just part of being preggers   I also went of chocolate, but you will find that what you can and can't eat will change at different stages e.g. I hate milk but lived off it for the first 20 weeks but went off it again and I couldn't drink any hot drinks ior spicey food for the last 20 weeks because it gave me heart burn or acid reflux. It's all worth it though  

My Dad is having problems with his visa in the states so he now can't leave the country for 2 years which means he won't meet Tilly until we take her over there   We have promised to go over for her 1st birthday. They only live 40 minutes away from Disneyland but I think she will be a bit young to apreciate it at 1 !!, so we'll have to go on a future trip when she is a bit older. That's the great thing about them living in the OC, we get great holidays very cheap. £1300 is VERY expensive Yvonne   such a shame on the timing.

LL have a nice jab free day, I bet you are getting excited now   

Hi everyone else


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls i am desperately going to try and catch up  

have i missed anything important?  First day back in work today and shattered and need my tea ha ha!!!

does anyone know if you have FET at CARE if it starts on day 21 the month before like a LP or whether you just jump straight in and do it during one cycle?

xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

LL, hope last night went well.  Good luck for ec tomorrow  

Sam glad I'm not going mad or being overly paranoid then    What a shame about your dad, I bet everyone is really upset and disappointed about it.  I agree, not sure Tilly would appreciate the Tower of Terror   (although not sure I would either   )  At least with only having to pay for flights it's not so bad trying to find the money to get over there though.  

Hi Flower, sorry, no idea on FET.  Are you any closer to starting your dummy run yet?

Hi everyone else.

Yvonne xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi George, i did the SP on both my IVF's 

LL how exciting - loads of good luck for your EC  hope you get lots of lovely juicy eggies 

Iccle - ouch your poor thing  - i too have acupuncture and love it and it doesnt hurt

Swinny -  your doing very well hun, hang on in there.  sounds like your fella is a united fan just like me?

Yvonne - oh heck sounds like a miserable time in paris and i'm sure i would be doing the analysing and knicker watching all the time!  welcome home 

 Sam and everyone else i've missed xxx  AF due this weekend so hopefully I will be underway with my dummy cycle will keep you posted. i cant get on as much at the moment as back in work but thinking of you all xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi yvonne, should be this weekend sometime   
The only reason i'm wondering about the protocol timing for FET is because of work hols etc that i need to get booked in!! xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ooo not long now then and the one after that will be a proper one.     your frosties stick    It's such a nightmare organising having a normal life around all the tx isn't it.  Give the nurses a buzz, I'm sure they'll be able to tell you. xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening girls,

Iccle I hope you are feeling better, you really have had a rough time with that tooth    

Flower, I don't know about the FET either I'm sorry, you must be pleased AF is nearly here  

Yvonne, how are you keeping? Still off chocolate?  

Sam, thats really sad news about your dad, I didn't realise Visa's could be such a pain.   It will be so special when you get over there though  

Sarah, hope the days are flying by not too long now for you?!  

George how are you? x

Have I missed anyone? Love to you if I have xx

I'm excited and nervous about tomorrow! I just pray that I get the 8 I need   I will try and get on as soon as I can tomorrow, will probably be in the evening x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Still off chocolate LL    My most favourite food in the world as well    It'll all be worth it in the end though    Sending you loads and loads of positive vibes for 8 eggies tomorrow


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Yvonne xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

LL - i'm good thanks - first day back at work, coz i had last week off (didn't go anywhere though   ) loads of       for tomorrow...

Flowerpot - i just worked out what SP is   

I'll get used to all the gargon one day  

Hi Yvonne, Sam, Iccle One, Sarah, and everyone else

Just booked my injection training for next wednesday - got the dentists that day too, oh joy...

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck today LL


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Good luck LL   

I do have an infection  went to the dentist yesterday afternoon and he has given me some anti-biotics, I'm off work today cos all the painkillers I have to take mean that I would be pretty useless , I only went in yesterday cos I had to set up some new accounts, if it had just been day to day stuff I would have so stayed at home.

Have you called the clinic Flower? I know that Em would have been able to help but she hasn't been around for a while.

It's amazing how quickly the cravings kick in Yvonne isn't it!? I went off orange squash (my staple fluid) and *had* to have spicy food 

You test at the end of the week don't you Sarah? You going to wait or be naughty (like the vast majority of us!!)


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi girls

Well the 2ww is catching up with me now and I am swinging from positive to negative thoughts. I had Reiki last night to chill me out and the lady said that while she was doing it she kept getting visualisations of bluebells. I ggogled bluebells this morning and they blossom in April, so fingers crossed that, that was a positive visulaisation.

Iccle One – How’s the tooth today, it’s not infected is it??

Yvonne – 3 more days after today to get through before I test and I am soooooooo anxious now. I am frantically looking for symptoms that aren’t there. Roll on Saturday!!!
Disneyland sounded like an ordeal that you could have done without. SS will be back with his mum now so you can chill and start enjoying being pregnant. I am so so chuffed for you. I hope that I can celebrate with you after my test on Saturday.

Sam – Did you get any symptoms in your 2ww?? How’s the move going??

LL – Good luck for EC honey xxx

Bye for now
Sarah xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

LL, good luck for today         Been thinking about you all morning    

Iccle, you put your feet up and just let the tablets do their job.  I am shocked by how quickly my tastes in food are changing and the nausea that's setting in - I didn't expect it to get quite this bad so quickly    I'm really into savoury stuff at the moment like cheese and crackers mmmmm....  

Sarah, not long now.....how exciting!!!!  I think half of my symptoms on the 2ww were down to a cross between nerves at doing the test, wishful thinking and the utrogestan    I'll probably never know for definite but it's hard not to symptom spot.  My DH was terrible and was symptom spotting for me - google can definitely be a bad thing    Are you holding out until Sat or are you going to test a bit early?

I'm keeping to the working mornings, rest in the afternoon and then working from home for a couple of hours late afternoon/early evening thing until after my scan next week.  The 2 ladies in my office have turned into old mother hens clucking round after me - hard to keep a secret when I work so closely with them and I've been in and out with appts and stuff.  I took them cakes this morning to say thanks for putting up with my mood swings while I was d/r    One of them's used to it though as her daughter had about half a dozen tx's with Care.

Had to chase Care this afternoon for my utrogestan prescription they were supposed to post out last week as it's still not arrived.  Only got a couple of days left and I need to get it converted to an NHS prescription.  Checked with the pharmacy though and they said as long as they have it before 1pm Thursday they can get it in first thing the next day so will have to do Friday morning's a bit later than normal.

Hi Sam, Tilly, Flower, George and anyone else I've missed.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Not good news I'm afraid, I only got 5 eggs the rest of the follicles were empty   I donated them to my recipient, and I am hopeful that she and her DP have success. 

I am tired after the GA so i will probably sleep for the rest of the day now.

Hope you are all okay, Speak soon LLxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh no, I'm so sorry LL, we were all rooting for you  .  You've had a hell of a tough day so you take care, put your feet up and get some rest.  Have you got your review appt booked in yet?  Big hugs coming your way


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

No Yvonne, I have to have my next AF, they said it should arrive over the next 10 days (we shall see) Then phone on day 1 of the next cycle & I can go again on day 21 straight onto stimming. At least I don't have to wait too long for another chance & I get to keep all my eggs x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

LL I know it must be a bit upsetting but I really think that in the long run this is the best outcome for you even if you have to have a 2nd EC. At least next time all your eggs will just be for you   You may even end up with more than 5 and have a few frosties   

Take care, rest up and we will be routing for your next go


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

LL, that's great you get to go again so soon.  As Sam says, this time they will probably start you off on a higher dose of menopur now that they now a bit more about your response to it and will hopefully get more eggs.  And just think, you won't have to DR for this one     Is the cycle completely free or do you have to pay for the drugs still?

Yvonne xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Ladies

LL - thinking of you...   hope the wait is not too long for you x 

Yvonne - still off the chocy  hope that doesn't happen to me, i plan to get fat   

Hello to everyone else 

George x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Littlelamb you poor woman, I'm sorry for you and your dh.

At least you can take comfort from helping your recip, it was big of you to give her all your eggs and I'm sure she'll be very grateful.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

LL  just wanted to find out how you got on.  You must be gutted hun but take great strength that you got a good number of eggs and next time they are all yours. also they learn so much from your first IVF cycle and you'll probably end up with more next time and give you some frosties also.  Also, we could be near each other cycling so can keep each other sane!   Rest up hunny, get your body back to normal and off you go again xxxx

Sarah  not long now hun hang on in there.  i had reiki through my 2 ivf's found it very relaxing. had to give it up though to try the acu as i couldnt afford both!!! 

 everyone else, my bed is calling.  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

LL -   oh honey I was so routing for you. I think you are extremely brave to have done what you've done for your recipient. Small consolation, but lets hope those little eggies produce a lovely baby for them. Next time hun they'll be all yours. Get your feet up and relax now. You are a superstar and you did an amazing thing today  

Flowerpot - going  . I will be grey by Saturday I'm sure!!

Night night gang 

Love Sarah xxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi All

Sarah are you waiting 'til Saturday or are you going to test early?     Will be thinking of you... I can honestly say I didn't have any particurlar symptoms in 2ww except spotting a few days before OTD. I had sore  (.) (.) after ET but they were fine by test date ( they got tender a few days later)  but I just felt 'different' hard to explain   

LL how are you feeling today   Thinking of you  

Flower with regard to your question about FET I think it depends on whether you are having a natural or medicated cycle... Are you still doing your dummy cycle or straight on to FET?

Iccle one how's the tooth? I hope you are feeling better..

Hi George & Yvonne and any lurkers   

Sam


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Thank you all for being so caring   Its a real support & is helping to keep going, all I dreamt about last night was me waiting for a call this morning about fertilization then realising that I won't get one. I am just hoping and praying that they are going strong for my recipient, I will phone I a few weeks to find out. I am so lucky to have my boys, I just have to look at them and I know that they are all I need I the world, and can't imagine what today would feel like without them.

Iccle you are having a bad time with that nasty tooth   How long is it now until your tx?

Yvonne, hope you are feeling OK? I don't think I have to pay for drugs next time, they said it's completely free, but you've got me thinking I will ask when I speak to them next.

Sam, Hows the packing going? Hows Tilly? I imagine she is starting to grow quite big now?

Sarah, not long now   

Flower, I do hope we are near each other it is nice to have someone close during tx xx We will get our BFP's together x

George, not long for you now, I would be more worried about the dentist, the injection teach will be fine


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Sam – Thanks hun. Yeah my boobs were sore all the way through the stimms, but are fine now. I am trying to stay calm and remain focused but it’s getting hard now. Busy at work which is good and I’m going to hit the Debenhams sale with my mum for a few hours tonight to pass another evening. My OTD from Care was the 18th, so Saturday is a few days earlier than they recommended. The only reason that I am waiting until weekend is because I would have to come in to work and the memory of my last tx is still too fresh in my memory. I went into complete meltdown and had to book an emergency days leave. This way, I’ve got the weekend to get my head around things either way.

LL – Cuddle those boys close today. That’s brilliant that your next tx will be completely free. Roll on Day 21 so you can start again xxx

Iccle One – You were in my dream last night (even though I’ve never met you  ). You had a car with a private number plate reading Iccle One…..bizarre!!!

Hello Yvonne, Flowerpot, and everybody else

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

LL, you are very brave to want to call and find out about your recip under the circumstances.  Me and DH are still talking about whether or not to find out in a few months time - I think we probably will so it won't be as much of a surprise later on but not just yet.

Sarah, how exciting!!!!  Not long now.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you     

Hi Sam, George, Iccle and Flower xx


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Hi all,

Just thought I would pop on and introduce myself! I am new to this site and am in 2nd week of 2nd round of IVF.

So a little about me......... I have a 9 year old daughter (10 next week!) who was from my first marriage......... she is my Princess!

Now married to my best friend and TTC since 2004.......but not to be. 1st IVF attempt was BFN in August 2006 which was then followed by an ectopic in December 2006. Had a couple of years out due to one thing and another, and decided to have another go!

So DING DING round 2!.............. a little nervous and a little excited (trying not to get hopes up again!).

Hope you are all well and look forward to chatting with you. *


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Kat73, we are a friendly bunch round and you will get plenty of support    Are you on long or short protocol?  Which consultant are you under?

Yvonne xx


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Hi Yvonne,

I can see you are all a friendly bunch as I have had a quick trawl through a few pages and its great to see the support you guys give each other. I didn't do this the first time round and I really wish I had. Its good to talk to people who know exactly what you're going through.

I am on long protocol and under Dr Atkinson again....... he's a star!

*


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

This place is what keeps me sane    All the consultants are fab - I saw Mr Patel initially, then Mr A did my ec and Mr Lowe put them back so I've seen them all now    No idea who will end up doing my scan next week - maybe it'll be the new consultant George is seeing


----------



## MrsKLC (May 17, 2005)

Hi Girls

I have been an avid reader of this thread just recently, I am on the waiting list for donor eggs at Care under Dr Atkinson, I have been waiting since Feb this year. Can i just say to those of you that have done or plan to do an egg share cycle a big THANKYOU, without girls like you i would have no hope at all in achieving a pregnancy. 
I have had 3 cycles of IVF at St Marys and they all failed with no frosties at all thru all 3 cycles, i have been told my egg quality is quite poor and i also suffer with high FSH levels, I have been told that DE is my next step. 
I have had my bloods tested for immune issues and such as and my antibodies test came back quite high, so i will be prescribed steroids and clexane when I eventually start TX.
I am currently living in wales as my DH is in the army, but manchester is where my heart is and also all my family, so i wanted family around me during TX.

Hope to get to know you all
Love and best wishes
Karen xx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi girls . Can I join you too? I have deflected from Chester as had no success there and for our last try wanted to try somewhere else. Just got into a negative frame of mind and queried the monitoring I had as it seemed a bit on the minimul side. Had my first appoint at Care with Mr Lowe and was pleased I did not get the " age " lecture and he is happy to treat us. We have had good results from EC / fertilisation but never had anything implant.  Had to have some bloods redone and have to get DH frozen stuff moved from LWH. He has an " issue" with producing under pressure which resulted in our first tx being a disaster as he could not do it on the day.. so eggs went to waste. We froze ahead so that we do not have to go through it again. He refuses to do to store at Care so we have to get him moved. If we can get it all sorted I hope that we can start around the 23rds Sept if AF comes to plan on a short protocol. A first for me as always had to do the long one.  I am hoping that as this is our last try, they may be able to pull it out of the bag for us.
Look forward to getting to know you all. Bright Eyes


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Karen and Bright Eyes,

Welcome - 3 new additions in 1 night    It's normally a bit busier than this........ obviously everyone else has more interesting lives than me    Don't know where they've all disappeared to.

Have Care told you how long you are likely to wait for DE Karen?  I imagine the list is pretty busy - I was matched to a recipient the day after all the my bloods came back clear and I think others were as well but I suppose it's not that immediate for you?  Fingers crossed they find you a match soon  

Bright Eyes, Mr Lowe is lovely (as are the other consultants too!)  From what other girls have said I think Care routinely do the short protocol as routine unless you're on an egg share cycle and need to sync.  Sounds like a complete pain having to get the frozen moved.  Fingers crossed it's all transported safely   

Yvonne xx


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Welcome Karen and Bright Eyes! Looks like i'm not the only newbie tonight!...... 

Karen............ wishing you lots of luck in finding your donor. Dr Atkinson is fab and will take good care of you as will the rest of the staff in MCR. I am sure that you will be successful soon. Keep us up to date when you get your match hun. 

Bright Eyes.......... wishing you lots of luck also in your attempt this time. My first IVF failed (good EC and fertilisation but failed to cling on!!). Dr Lowe put mine back last time and he is such a lovely guy and the MCR team are amazing. 

I am in my 2nd week of Buseralin and scan on Monday to see if we can start down regging. DH is on pins already but is also mightily impressed as I am doing my own injections this time! (unheard of beforehand as I am such a wuss around needles!...... lol).

Thinking of each and every one of you....... 

*


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Well, well, well three new girls in one night! Welcome  

I just nipped on the see what was going on cos I am still having a lot of pain from having my tooth out, I started the salt water mouth washes again today cos it was so bad.

So glad you decided to take the plunge and chat.

Karen, fingers crossed for a match soon, I have shared for all three of my treatments and I know recips can wait a good few months to come up the list.

Hi Kat, I agree about the Manchester Care team - they're all amazing

Fingers crossed for the 'move' Brighteyes  


Hi to all the usual girls too  


Right going to go a make sure dh knows how much pain I am in   (can't have anymore painkillers for another 2 1/2 hours)


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Just a quick one to say hi and welcome to the newbies   and hello everyone else  

Can't stop too tired...


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Iccle, you poor thing, can't believe that tooth is still giving you grief    Have you got prescription painkillers?  If not, you know you can take paracetemol and ibuprofen together?  You can't take ibuprofen once tx starts obviously but it might be a way to get you through the pain and then you'll have something to take every couple of hours.  Really hope that nasty infection clears up soon  

Sam, love the new pics of Tilly    She is such a little cutie


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

*oooooooh iccle.......... ouch!  hope the dh is looking after you.

thanks to iccle, yvonne and samber for the welcome...... much appreciated.

i'm off to bed in a bit so catch up with you guys soon. xxx

*


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

a big welcome to the 3 newbies  this is a lovely thread and although i can't always keep up  we try and help and if we can do anything to help just shout xxx

Karen - I too have just had the antibody screening which came back high and I'm on steroids on my next cycle too   I've had 2 negative IVF's with CARE and we have two frosties for FET next  

right girls, my bed is calling!!! night night xxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi to Kat, Karen and Bright Eyes - nice to see some other newbies  

Hi to everyone else - long day so off to bed....

George x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Just a quickie from me as I am at work. Had a rubbish day yesterday as I got some backache and crampy pains so I thought it was all over again. Anyhow, put my feet up when I got home from work and I am fine today.

Still not tempted to test early and Paul has actually hidden all of the HPT’s that I’ve bought.

Hello to our newbies Kat, Karen and Bright Eyes

Iccle One – Ouch, nasty tooth!!! 

Hello to everyone else, sorry for the lack of personals but gotta get back to the grindstone.

Love 
Sarah xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

You've just reminded me Sarah that I had back ache during 2ww on both IVF's and both were BFPs, so


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks sweetie, that's made me feel better. Despite everything I still have a good feeling about this tx, I so hope I'm right xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll have everything crossed for you...


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Not stopping long, I am absolutely goosed so off for a nap    Just wanted to say hi.  Sarah, well done for staying strong and not testing yet, keeping everything crossed for a BFP  

Yvonne xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sarah your sooooo good resisting testing       

Just got all my meds deilvered today in a massive box (was mostly packaging though)

DH is going to be away while im doing all the injections so i'm going to have to do them on myself   . Some of the needles look pretty big so im not going to look at them again till my teach      

Please tell me thay are easy to do?

George x


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Hi again

Swinny............ fingers and everything crossed for you, 

PinkLady.......... I am self injecting this time round which was unheard of. Honestly its not that bad. The bigger needles are for mixing the Menopur (solvent with Menotrophin). The big pink needles are for putting the solution in the powder.....its the little yellow ones you will use to inject so don't worry too much honey. All will be explained at your tutorial.

Don't you just love the box they send though!!!! lol..... 

Well take care ladies......... up at 7 am to inject again!! Yay!

xx*


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Hi & welcome to Kat, Karen & bright eyes    

George, don't let the drugs and equipment scare you, as Kat says those scary pink ones are for mixing   I was exactly the same Sam, put my mind at rest though   The teach is quite a lot to take in but when you start jabbing you will be absolutely fine, promise  

Yvonne, looks like the first trimester tiredness is kicking in! Hope you are OK otherwise  

Sarah, it must be so hard to resist testing keep going your nearly there x

Flower have you started your dummy cycle yet?

Iccle hows that nasty tooth treating you?  

Sam, are you busy organising the move?

Sorry Ive not been on for a few days, me & DH have been having a bit of together time, the boys are on a football course this week so we have made the most of it. He is back to work today, so I am going out for lunch to a beautiful garden centre with my mum. I haven't seen her face to face since EC so, I just hope I don't start blubbing I don't want to upset her. 
Speak later xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Still feeling positive despite the total absence of any symptoms. I sooooo wanted to wee in a pot this morning and test tonight, but Paul wouldn’t let me. I probs won’t sleep much tonight.

I have pleaded with the big guy upstairs and told him that I won’t ever ask for anything else again.

Thanks for all of your support and positivity.

As the boys from New kids on the block would say…”whoo ooo oooo whoa hanging tough!!”

S xxxx


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Good afternoon ladies!

Sarah......... love the song! lol..... You hang in there hun you only have 1 day to go for test. Really impressed you have lasted so long. Sending you loads of luck for tomorrow honey and praying for a BFP for you. 

Looking forward to scan on Monday...... hoping we can start on stimms then and get going full steam ahead.

Well of to do some work so catch up with you all later...... TFI Friday!

Take care ladies. xxx  *


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Kat xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

LL, I'm sure your mum won't mind you blubbing on her, that's what mums are for    Glad you and DH have been able to spend a bit of time together  

Sarah,   Paul for not letting you pee in a pot.  How am I meant to sleep tonight as well?    Seriously though, you have done soooo well to hold of on testing.  Lots of positive vibes for a bfp for you tomorrow     Are you testing early in the morning?  I get up at 6am to do my utrogestan pessary so might have to come downstairs first and switch the computer on for a sneaky peek before I go back to bed    Hopefully you will be my bump buddy!!

Sam, assume you're busy packing everything up ready to move?  Rather you than me hun!

Well, I am starting to feel well and truly knackered (or maybe I'm just a lazy moo anyway   )  Fell asleep on the sofa last night so DH woke me up and sent me off to bed at 9:30    My work trousers are starting to get a bit tight on me and the belt buckle thing on my jeans this morning is tilted upwards instead of flat    Am thinking it's not going to be that long before I have a noticeable bump - hopefully people won't be rude enough to ask.  Don't want to share with the world just yet, am quite happy living in my little bubble  

How's everyone else doing?

Yvonne xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh Yvonne I so hope I am going to be your bump buddy. I am going to test as soon as I wake up, which will probs be about 4.30am the way I'm feeling right now.

I remember when I was last pregnant I couldn't stay awake at all, if I sat down that was it I nodded off.

S xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm definitely logging on first thing then    Fingers crossed it's all looking positive - no spotting or bleeding so that's always good!  Lack of symptoms could just be because it's early days


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

He, He Yvonne you sound just like I was with regards to being tired. I literally slept for 50% of my 1st trimester. I only worked 3 days a week so I napped for approx 4 hours on the other days   Not long til your scan now   you must be excited...

Sarah        I'll also be logging on 1st thing. It'll be great if you can be bump buddies- Kerry,Princess & I were all due around the same time and it was great to share it with them. I'm sure it won't be long before flower, LL & Iccle one are joining you as well  

George you'll be fine with the needles they really don't hurt  

Hi everyone else


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sam, Kat,& LL - Thanks for the advice re the needles.

Sarah - good luck for tomorrow       

Just off to my 2nd accupuncture so will be spaced out tonight   

George x


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Hey girls.

Just got back in from seeing my best friends....... they know now and are very supportive once again. Can't ask for more than that even though they don't really understand the ins and outs of what happens.

George........... hope the accupuncture works for you hun.

Sarah............ i'm still up and hoping that it all works out for you.

Yvonne......... ever the growing bump! Yay! Praying that I will be in the same boat soon.

Off to bed now as up at 7 for another injection.

Love and best wishes to you all. xxxx

*


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Sam - excited, terrified, nervous, and every other emotion rolled into one    You lucky thing only working 3 days a week, I could quite go a 4 hour afternoon nap    When are you back to work from mat leave?  Are you going full or part time?

Kat, good friends are so important through this process.  My best friend has been a rock even though she gave birth about 2 weeks into our tx, she was absolutely fantastic.  I used to do my jabs early morning and then get back into bed    Not a morning person so staying up wasn't an option - I needed my extra hour in bed  

George, hope you enjoyed the acu.

Iccle, really hope your poor tooth has calmed down  

Sarah, I know I've already said it once today but it can't hurt to say it again, masses and masses of good luck for a bfp tomorrow morning  

Hi to everyone else, off to bed now before I crash on the sofa again  

Yvonne xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Well I was up at 6 and did the test and its a  . I kind of already knew as I'd had no symptoms but I was wildly hoping that I would be wrong. I am feeling very, very   This was our best chance, perfect embryo's and a perfect uterus lining. I am gutted.

S xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Aw Sarah, I am so sorry      My love and thoughts are with you and your DH xx


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Oh Sarah I am so so sorry honey. My thoughts are with you and your DH. xxx *


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah, I am so sorry      
Take care of yourselves.

Was today your OTD or did you test early?


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sarah - so sorry, thoughts are with you and DH  

George x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sarah, I'm so so sorry    Although wasn't test day Monday or Tuesday?  It could be late implantation.  Don't mean to get your hopes up but there's still a couple of days    You and DH take care of yourselves.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Just popping in to say thanks for all of your lovely messages. Had a damn good cry yesterday, drank a few glasses of red wine and then kicked myself up the ar*e this morning to straighten my face.

I think our plan now is to book ourselves a 2 week holiday somewhere hot and nice for about the end of October. May even try and have our FET and take our snowbabies on their first holiday.

My friends came over last night with wine, chocolates, Indian takeaway and 4 different kinds of Ben & Jerry's. Felt heaps better after laughing at the afflicted on X Factor. There's always somebody worse off than yourself isn't there?  

OTD is tomorrow and so I will do the CARE test in the morning. Tested again this morning but no change in the result unfortunately. Dreading the call to CARE in the morning.

Also dreading going to work and seeing all of the pitying looks that I'm going to get. I'm not telling anybody other than my manager next time.

S xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I still can't believe you got a bfn, I really thought this would be the one for you     

Don't worry about work, I'm sure it won't be pitying looks you'll get.  More likely everyone just wants to give you hugs and wrap you in cotton wool but they're not sure how to go about it or what to say.  I told my colleagues in my office but no-one else about tx, mainly due to the amount of time off for appts and stuff as work let me have paid time off and they were fantastic throughout (other than threatening to tie me to my chair whilst I was going through the delightful d/r mood swings   ).  I'm not even allowed to make a brew at work at the moment, and I know they would be the same whatever my test result had been, they just want to look after me and I'm sure your colleagues will be the same.  Some people just don't feel comfortable around this sort of stuff and so don't know how to act around you or what to say but they will mean well    I was lucky as one of the ladies has a daughter who went through tx several times so she has kind of taken the lead in "handling" me and the other ladies followed.

A holiday sounds like a plan!  It will be good for you and DH to have some time out together and relax.

Take care and you know where we all are if you need us   

How is everyone else doing?  LL, how are you getting on?  Sam, how's the packing going?

Hi to everyone.

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah, a holiday sounds like a great idea, that's exactly what we did after my m/c booked ourselves a trip to see my Mum and Dad in California for Christmas, by the time the holiday came along I was 20 weeks pregnant   so who knows what will happen.    It sounds a great idea to go ahead with your FET then as well....

TBH I told the 2 girls at work ( the only people who knew besides my boss) that the treatment had failed I  didn't want anyone to know I was preggers until my 12 week scan (after my m/c the 1st time round). I'm sure your colleagues will be very supportive   

Yvonne, we can not find any movers for the 28th which is a nightmare   and otherwise the packing is very slow going, but getting there...

Hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

What a nightmare Sam.  Can you not hire a van and rope friends/in-laws in to give a hand?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

thought of that bit can't get 100% commitment from anyone


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

That's a bit naughty.  Would offer to help myself but not sure how much use I'd be with not being able to lift anything    If you need a hand packing though give me a shout!

I think I have had a growth spurt overnight - I have a definite visible bump this morning, no imagining things that aren't there now


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Yvonne, but you should definitely be wrapping yourself in cotton wool   Wow a bump already I didn't get one for ages and I was desperate for one


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I know, very bizarre    When Ady commented on it the other day I thought he was imagining things but then I caught sight of myself in the mirror in the bathroom this morning when I got up and nearly fainted in shock    Although saying that, my friend Rach was absolutely massive at 8 weeks.  I'm hoping it's not noticeable by other people just yet, there's always someone rude enough to comment isn't there    You certainly made up for an early lack of bump in your later pg months though    Your pic at 35 weeks was definitely all baby


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Can't stay I am off to in laws for sunday lunch  

Just had a quick read, Yvonne perhaps its twins if you already have a bump??!!??  

Catch up later xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Eeek Mrs    Never mind twins and putting ideas in my head (DH is quite capable of that thank you very much!) you just go off and have your sunday lunch  

How you doing?  Did lunch with your mum go okay?  How many af's do you have to have before you can start your free cycle? xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh sarah i'm so sorry  thinking of you and dh, you sound more upbeat in your latter message and i hope you get the strength to carry on  

hi girls, sorry this is so short, my AF is about to arrive any time and i have such a bad time with them and just feel drained and in pain so am going back to bed, as soon as she is here my dummy run is underway, will keep you posted xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

LL

I thought the same about Yvonne's big bump  LOL , sorry Yvonne  

George x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Just wanted to wish you a nice surprise when you test in the morning Sarah, there is always hope if you haven't started bleeding.


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening ladies

I'm back, Sunday lunch was lovely  

Well Yvonne it won't be long until you find out for certain!!!!   I enjoyed lunch with my mum the other day, I didn't cry, we have vowed to do it more often. I have to wait for this AF (god knows when it will appear!) Then on my next Af I have to ring on day one & can start on that cycle, not sure what day? I am a little disappointed with them as I had to ask them the next steps, they didn't mention it until I asked. Also I had just come round from an anaesthetic so I can't remember much detail. I thought they might have written me a letter of 'what happens next' but as yet I haven't had anything   When I asked it was as if I should have already known the next step in the procedure. Sorry that turned into a mini rant  

Have you tried removals from out of your area Sam? Thats a bit of a pain, I hope you get something sorted out x

Flower, sorry you you are feeling grotty, but at least you can eventually start your dummy cycle  

Iccle hows that nasty tooth?  

Sarah, thinking of you xx  

George, hows things? xx

Kat hows the jabs going?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

LL, I'm sure I read somewhere that they don't discuss much with you until you've come round fully from the sedation.  I would definitely try and speak with one of the egg share co-ordinators to get more info - if they can't help you they can find someone who can.  Considering what a brave thing you did in giving them all away you'd have thought there would have been a bit more compassion and reassurance.

Flower, don't know whether to say nasty AF or hooray she's on her way - nasty for the pain but hooray you can get on with the dummy run  

Iccle, George, Kat etc. hi, hope you're all okay.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

More doom and gloom unfortunately. Tested again this morning as it was OTD and unsuprisingly it was still negative. 

Rang up Care and I've got a follow up booked for the 22nd of September. Mr Lowe also passed on a message that I'd have to have two AF's before I could have my FET. I think I am going to ask about assisted hatching as one of my friends has said that the older you get the tougher the outer shell that the embryo has to break through to implant becomes. 

Does anybody know how much a frozen transfer costs?

Flowerpot - Booooo   to the painful AF. I can totally sympathise with you as I suffer horrifically every month and always have. Hope you're not feeling too bad little matey   

LL - Hope you get the info from Care xx

Iccle One - It just wasn't meant to be unfortunately. Thanks for your texts over the weekend hun it was really thoughtful of you and I appreciate it xx

Sam - Have you got the removals sorted? 

Yvonne - Hope it is twins hun xx

Not feeling too brilliant today and I guess I am going to be up and down for a while to come now. I have just buried myself in work today so that I don't have to talk to anyone.

Hi Kat and George - Hope you two are ok xx

Sarah xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Sarah,

Really sorry that otd didn't turn out to be any different    Just dug out a price list (this year's so should be in date).  I think FET is about £900 without drugs - depends on whether they medicate you or not whether the costs go up.  I think blasts and assisted hatching are around £300 each (assume they would need to go to blast stage first but not sure?  Not very well up on all the technology they use!)

Hopefully AF will come soon now you've stopped the progesterone and by xmas you'll be having your 6 week scan to see your frosties growing nicely    

You take care of yourself xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

so sorry Sarah   at least you have the 2 frosties   They should be able to tell by looking at your embies whether or not you will benefit from assisted hatching or not... not sure of costs sorry. I'm glad to hear that you sound like you are hanging in there, I know it's hard but best to try and stay positive...  Like Yvonne says who knows what will happen in the next few months...

packing is exhausting I have had my sister and 2 brothers staying for the last 3 weeks which hasn't helped, it's great to see them but it's hard work. My youngest brother has decided he wants to live back in the UK so is probably going to be living with us and going to college over here so that's also going to be a big upheaval  

Flower sounds like it won't be long before you can't start your dummy cycle    and hopefully have those little frosties back inside and a BFP before Christmas   

LL give them a call so you know whats what...

Icle one, hope your tooth is feeling better

Hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Think of the benefits though Sam - a built in babysitter


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

If only I could trust him   He is 17 and too easily distracted


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ah!  Mmmm, remember when I was 17.........those were the days!    Wouldn't want to be that age again though


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
just a quickie from me as I'm off to bed as feel rubbish.  AF arrived today  so my dummy cycle is now underway  - start steroids and aspirin in the morning and hormone pessaries from saturday.

sarah - i am doing FEt next and its about £1,000 but the meds can change the cost. If I find out anything more i will let you know. So far i know i will be on the steroids/aspirin/hormones for my blood flow/nk cells problems but that works about a tenner! I am going for my first scan on 2nd september.

Mr P is apparently away again in october but I assume that wont matter if its my FET month as any of the docs can do it, its only the dopplers that only he can do

right painkillers and hwb are calling me love to all sorry for lack of personals 
xxxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

mmmmm 17 - i was glad to see my AF then................................

Sam - hope the move goes ok, its all the paperwork i dread, such a hassle   

Hi Yvonne, LL, Sarah, Kat, Flower, Iccle   any everyone else   

George x x


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

*  Hello again guys!!!

Sorry for lack of chat over past couple of days but I have been running around like the proverbial blue bottomed insect!!!!!! lol and just got back in from a 13 hour day at work yipee!! I hate evening meetings....... 

Sarah....... so sorry  like Sam says though you have your 2 little frosties now and as hard as it is at the moment you will have another chance. sending lots of love to you and your DH 

Flower......... good luck with the dummy run hun! sorry you're feeling a bit crappy. sending you lots of feel better thoughts 

Sam........ still packing hun?!! Oh dear.... it'll all be done soon. Must be driving you mad! xx

Yvonne...... oooh! Sounds like twinnies to me too! Yay!! 

Iccle....... hope the tooth has calmed down a bit now...... still ouch though! I hate dentists! 

George....... hope you're not too nervous about starting your IVF cycle. Have you been for your tutorial yet? xx

Well as for me...... went for scan today and everything is fine apart from they couldn't find a vein to take bloods!! After four very painful attempts to find one in both arms they managed to get it out of the back of my hand which has now turned a lovely shade of blue to match my arms!!! I am now claiming the title of Human Pin Cushion for Monday 18th August!!!

Starting stimms next week!!! Very excited.

Well i'll leave it there for tonight as my DH has just brought my dinner through and I am starving!!!

Take care ladies and speak to you soon.

Lots of love,

Kat. xxxx  *


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Completely understand about the bloods Kat, I'm exactly the same.  My veins were never great to start with in my arms but after all the bloods my GP ran (day 21, day 3 etc.) they completely collapsed and I had to have all 8/9 vials for egg share taken out of my hand and subsequent bloods throughout tx.  They didn't bother taking blood at my last stimms scan because they wanted to "save" my vein for the sedation    The veins in my hands are now shot to pieces as well so I dread to think where they'll be going for bloods throughout pg    Soooo not looking forward to those


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne don't worry about bloods during pregnancy, you have more blood flowing through your body so it's much easier... also they take bloods at your book in appointment and then only once after that, it's all urine samples so that will save your veins  

I had to have a drip during labour ( to move things along in the 2nd stage) and it took the consultant 1/2 hour to find a vein in my hand for the canula, it took so long Tilly arrived 10 minutes later!!  

Not long 'til scan day Yvonne, how exciting... whether it's twins or not it's amazing seeing your bean's heartbeat for the 1st time... I cried... You HAVE TO post your 1st scan piccie!!!

Good luck for stimms kat.

Hi everyone else


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Maybe it depends on your midwife then, Rach was always complaining she was a human pin cushion!  Although I suppose we can give a lot of them a miss as we've been tested for most things known to man as part of tx  

Obviously Tilly didn't need as much as help as the cons thought    At least you managed to avoid the drip - I've heard the drugs they use can be quite unpleasant (not quite the words my sister used when she was on a drip being induced but I'm far too polite to repeat what she said   )

I will def post my piccie on Thursday when we get back.  I can't wait!!!  Ady has been really cautious about celebrating after the m/c but now my tum is bigger and I was actually sick last night, not just feeling sick, I think he is starting to believe it


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Strange about the bloods, Macc is divided into 'groups' of midwives depending upon which surgery you are with... I was with Gawsworth group they were fab...

No, I still had the drip, but I had already been in stage 2 labour for 3 1/2 hours by the time she got the cannula in. TBH by that point drugs could only help!! Stage 2 is AGONY   but sooo worth it  

We didn't celebrate the BFP until after 12 week scan  we were so cautious after our m/c so it is completely normal   I remember sitting in the waiting room at CARE with awful nausea  and running off to the toilet to puke before the 6 week scan the morning sickness had just kicked in


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

Thanks for all of your wonderful support. I paid for my snowbabies bunk beds in the freezer yesterday and asked hom much FET would be and she said it will be £1034.50 without drugs so I'd better start belt tightening again.

Yvonne - Thanks for the pm matey xx

Flowerpot – Hope the nasty   isn’t causing you too much pain.
How did you know that you had immune issues, did you have that mega expensive test done from Chicago? Oh you must be so excited now; your little snowbabies will be back onboard very soon. Any info that you’ve got as you’re going through it will be great, as I will be right behind you I think. Judging from my cycle I think my FET will be towards November time.

Kat – Oh I sympathise with you on the sh*t veins. Each time I have to have bloods taken it takes at least 2 nurses to get it. During this cycle they just took it out of my hand, as it was the least stressful thing to do. Hang in there kiddo xx


Sam -   for you and   for Tilly

Hello George, LL and Iccle one 

Sarah xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sarah it is great to hear you sounding so upbeat   Good for you   I really think a positive attitude helps and it is SO easy and natural to end up feeling hopeless after a BFN or m/c so you are doing great   Tilly and I'll have all our fingers and toes crossed for your little snowbabies


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Sarah, great to hear you're feeling a bit better about things.

Flower, fingers crossed for the dummy run.  Hope AF not giving you too much grief.

Iccle, how's the tooth?  A lot better I hope!

Sam, I think she was with Gawsworth group.... or was that my sister with her last one    Get so confused there's that many babies around at the minute    That'll probably me on Thursday, running off to the loo's  

Hi to everyone else xx

Well, I have just made a complete fool of myself at work    Was booking some training for someone and instead of booking their course for September, I booked it for 21st August AND sent them the confirmation.  Needless to say they were puzzled as to why they were doing training in 2 days time.....    I couldn't even explain to her where I'd got the date from otherwise would have given the game away, just had to pretend I was having an "off" day      Obviously going for the scan is at the back of my subconscious


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi sarah - thanks for the FET costs, so were talking a grand really without drugs.  did they give any indication on whether they prefer medicated or natural or anything?  

Yvonne - not long till your scan now 

AF ok, had a bad night but its easing now thank you xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry sarah i didnt answer your question   I just had the low level immune tests so its not the chicago ones, CARE at manchester dont do them you have to go to nottingham i think.  Mr P said as i had had 2 IVF's where seemingly everything was "perfect" - ie, good embies, lining etc that they then suggest these tests.  i had the doppler scans through a natural cycle where he checked blood flow to the womb, ovaries etc and for the lining and then he took the BT for NK cells on a certain date (about the 3rd week of the cycle) and they came back positive, hence the steroids.  Cost was about £600 for dopplers and BT.  So now instead of going straight to FET because the NK cells came back positive, he wants to do the dummy cycle, to make sure the meds do their job, rather than risking it and using my frosties xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Sorry it's been a while!

So sorry that it was still negative Sarah - we all know how sh*t that is   . It really is good that you can look forward to using your frosties though, lets hope the wait flies for you  

Flower, great news about AF arriving so you can start your dummy run, I hope that it all runs smoothly for you

Only a few more days til you move isn't it Sam? Hope you get a mover sorted. You having someone look after Tilly?

I so want to see that pic on Thursday Yvonne!!

Hi Kat   , my dh found something on the web (after having to have blood taken from the tiny veins on the inside of my wrist one day, the nurses went through the same hole twice in my elbow they were so desperate after 1/2 hour of trying various places!) that said to drink plenty of fluids at least an hour before you expect to have blood taken so that it's nicely diluted, and I never had a problem after that!! Try it next time you go, I used to have a pint of fluid before we set off (a 30-40 min drive) and have another couple of cup fulls whilst there - admittedly by the time the blood was taken I was usually bursting but rather that than being stabbed repeatedly  

Hi LL - hope you are ok, I think Care just forget that first timers need a little more info

My tooth (or lack of) is much better thanks. I was really ropey last week. The anti-biotics that the dentist started me on weren't working so the infection got worse (not pleasant in your mouth   ) I went back on Friday and he changed them and within 24 hours it was loads better! Still a bit throbby but loads better.

I think I'll be going for another FSH test this weeked, Af is due Friday I think (give or take a day or two) and I can feel the preliminary ache so within the week for sure - Oh I hope that my levels are ok, which reminds me that I haven't heard anything about the 'clinic' that the nurse said the Cons wanted me to attend  about the cyst thye found  Bl**dy NHS.

Our new kittens are adorable! Our cat is being naughty though, she keeps stealing their food and she's put loads of weight on  
Kittens are going to a show in Sept hopefully if I can their paperwork sorted in time.

Right I need to pay some attention to dh, see you later ladies


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Iccle you are a legend!!! Many thanks for the advice!..... will try that next time. 

Only just got back in so this will be short and sweet...... just thought i would bob on to say hi!

Speak soon....... *


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle One I'll be praying your FSH levels have dropped for you this month, did you get some DHEA? Good to hear you are feeling better, what a nightmare you've had with that tooth! The kittens sound adorable woulfd love to see piccies.

We are moving a week tomorrow so getting there slowly, Nick's Dad and brother and an old friend are helping him with the move. Tilly and I will be at the other end out of the way, I think MIL will probably come to keep an eye on Tilly whilst i put stuff in cupboards etc...

Yvonne, get used to making mistakes, I did the craziest things whilst pregnant- like forgetting which side of the road to drive on!!!!    

Hi flower, kat, george, sarah & LL

sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Does anyone know how to get a picture on here?
I put it on photobucket but I can't get it to show it


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Iccle One – I am routing for you this time   I hope that your FSH has come down and they can get you started matey  
Ooohhhh Kittens how lovely. What colour are they?? My adored kitty Molly went missing in May and I was devastated. 

Yvonne – Good luck for the scan tomorrow. I am hoping for twins for you xx

Flower – I see from your info that they’ve got you on Aspirin, Dexamethasone & Cyclo-progynova. What does the Cyclo progynova do? I was taking that to lower my FSH.
Thanks for all of the info, I think I am going to ask some questions about further testing on my follow up. I am so glad that you’re on your dummy run now. Only one more month to wait for the real thing.

Samper – Hope this bl**dy weather clears up before your move hun.

Kat - Before you go for bloods make sure you have a warm breakfast and loads of fluids xx

Well I’ve had a rotten day. Stressed out at work and then the AF from hell has arrived to kick my backside. I am in agony. I came in from work and Paul is out playing squash with his dad tonight and so I sat down took some painkillers and then sobbed for a good hour. If it’s not bad enough that it didn’t work, my period pains are an evil reminder that my body doesn’t bl**dy work properly.Having a down day today.

Hello to the rest of the gang. Off to bed now with a hot water bottle.

Sarah xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh sarah i can totally sympathise with the AF pains, i too suffer  thinking of you. the cyclo-prog is a hormone drug, you use it vaginally and the box contains oestrogen and progesterone. i have to start on the oestro ones until instructed by mr p to switch


iccle good luck with your FSH test 

hi everone, off to bed!! xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

btw sarah have you ever tried acupuncture? my AF's have been MUCH better since starting it xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Flower, yeah I have regular acupuncture. I have always suffered with my AF's from being a teenager. Oh the joys of being female!!

I took Cyclo-Progynova, but I had the oral ones.
xxxx


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

*  and Good Morning,

Yvonne........ best of luck today with the scan. xx 

Iccle....... with everyone on this and hoping your FSH are down. 

Sarah...... hope you are feeling better honey. Thinking of you.  and thanks for the advice..... I shall try that too! Try to keep positive as hard as that may be at the mo. Did you book a holiday? xx

Sam....... sounds like everything is ticking along. Not long til the move now! 

Flower...... how's everything going with you hun? 

Hi to everyone else also and hoping that you are all well.  *


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one... I tried for ages to upload a picture and couldn't figure it out, so I always just put pics up on my profile... 

Yvonne, enjoy the moment today   Can't wait to see that piccie   what time are you there? I know the 6 weeks scans are later in the day...

Sarah   AF is awful, I suffer terribley as well so know what you are going through. Take care of yourself and stay positive, your time WILL come   

Kat, I think I've resigned myself to more rain   I guess we just have to accept its just part of living in good old England  

Flower, when are you having your 1st scan to see how the dummy cycle is going? 

Hi everyone else... Has anyone heard from Em, recently? I hope she is OK...


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Morning all!

Sorry, no time for personals, will catch up later.  Thanks for your good luck messages.  We're just leaving for the clinic now, our appt is 10:30 so want to make sure we're not late!

Be back on later with an update.

Yvonne xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Iccle one, If your trying to add a picture to your post, you need to copy the code in the little collums under your picture in photobucket and paste into your post, you need the IMG code. Hope this helps

Nikki xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning girls

Just popping on to see if Yvonne is back from her scan.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Well we have 1 little bubba on board!  Good strong heartbeat measuring 4.8mm and the yolk sac also measures 4.8mm which apparently is excellent and exactly as it should be.  DH bless him couldn't look at the screen until the sonographer said there it is!  Soooooo happy and relived.  The nurse came in for a chat afterwards and explained at the next scan in 2 weeks I'll be discharged to my local midwife team but generally, once a strong heartbeat is seen, the risk of anything going wrong is less than 5% so that has really reassured us as well.

Sam - saw little Tilly in the Macc express - she looked good enough to eat  
Yvonne xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Well done Yvonne. Fantastic news. Relax now and enjoy xxxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Sarah xx  Don't give up hope - I'm sure it'll be your turn on your next tx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yippee Yvonne,  One is better than twins, I've had experience of both (I was 18 when my bro and sis were born and was virtually their nanny   ) and one is much less work and you will really be able to enjoy him/her   Well done you the piccie is great. I am so pleased for you.  

Yep vote for Number 86!!   Funnily enough number 85 is the son of one of the girls I work with  

I was in Mums and babies today and one of the girls asked me if I had had my treatment at CARE and she said she remembered me 'cos we both had our 1st scans on the same day!!! We both had the same OTD's as well and both saw MR Patel, what a small world!!! then one of the other women joined in she had also been with CARE and had a chemcal BFP, but they spotted a polyp during her scans and she got a natural BFP when she had that removed!! Just wanted to share sme positive CARE stories


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Yvonne - really pleased for you and or DP you must be over the moon....

Cant stop long, loads of news, catch up later....

George x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Great news Yvonne  so glad it all went well 

Sam - first scan is 2nd september 

I'm ok Kat, just been feeling sick with the steroids today but its my own fault for taking them without food this morning, I have learnt my lesson!!! 

hope everyone is ok?  I havent heard from Em for ages I hope she is ok too 

xxxx


----------



## kat73 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Cant stay on long but just wanted to pop on to see how Yvonne had gone on.......

Absolutely delighted for you hun!........ time to relax now! Well done. 

Hi to eveyone else...... Catch up with you very soon. xxx*


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Fanatastic news Yvonne 










yay  - thanks Dakota

Ameera is the brown and Amala is the silver

My tooth is loads better thanks (now that I have the right antibiotics!!) the dentist said to take them for 3 days but gave me a weeks worth so I've taken them all cos it was pretty badly infected. 
Jay took the bull by the horns and ordered the DHEA for me.

I'm off to Bristol for the night tomorrow, it's my youngest sisters 18th. Very strange as I was there when she was born and was the first to hold her and everything!! Makes me feel old 

I haven't heard from Emma for a while either - I might text her over the weekend but I'm not sure - I haven't so far cos she said that she needed some time to IVF out of her head.

Ooh you shouldn't say you have news and then bugger off pinklady  I know I am a huge gossip wh*re!! and am dying to know!

Eww - steroids don't sound nice Flower, hope having food with them helps

Right going to go dry my hair

Bye x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one the kittens are adorable   Way to go with the DHEA, it certainly didn't do me any harm...

I know it's hard to know what to do about Em, I also have ther mobile number but like you didn't want to intrude  , I'm sure she knows we are here if she needs us  

I know, George where are you? What news do you have for us??


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Got AF but knocked back by NHS AGAIN - why?? because I haven't been seen about the cyst by the doctor.

They had 4 weeks to sort me an appointment and didn't and surprise surprise this morning they said they can fit me in on Tuesday - 1 working day, Hmmmmm why couldn't they do that a month ago

I can't have a blood test because they don't know what the doctor wants to do - he may want to do nothing which means another 7 week wait for nothing because they won't give me a blood test just in case

As you can imagine I am fuming (angry enough to post whilst at work!!) cried about 4 times already 

I *hate* the NHS


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

What B***ards !! Oh Iccle One, poor you    the NHS is a disgrace when it comes to IF tx !!!

Hopefully the doctor will want to take some action on Tuesday, have you tried to get your NHS funding transfered to CARE, is this something that is possible??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh no iccle 

[email protected]@dy NHS - and I work for them!!!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Iccle One – Oh I am so so sorry honey. I hate to say this but St Mary’s are cr*p. I had such a nightmare with them that I complained and got my funding moved to Liverpool Women’s. Didn’t get on much better over there though as the NHS have strict codes to stick to with regards FSH and in the end I was told that because my FSH went over 12 I could no longer have NHS treatment. In pure exasperation in the end I decided that they could shove their NHS treatment and I would fund my own treatment and although I am much skinter I am also much less stressed. I wasted 3 and a half years on the NHS (2 and a half years on the waiting list and then a further year being pi**ed about by St Mary’s and then LWH. I asked whether Bury PCT would fund my treatment at CARE and was point blank refused. I even just asked them to fund my drugs and they wouldn’t consider that.

I think that you should write to Allison Ibbotson at Bury PCT. Her address is as follows:-

Alison Ibbotson
Bury Primary Care Trust
21 Silver Street
Bury
Lancashire
BL9 0EN

I am here for you if you want to have a rant. I totally understand how you’re feeling now and just hearing what they’re saying to you brings back nightmares about their total incompetence.

S xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

God Sarah, what a nightmare. Do these people not realise how stressful IF tx is without exacerbating it with there ridiculous rules and waiting lists   ??

Iccle One I hope things go well on Tuesday and you get can get started again    

Is going back to CARE without doing an ES out of the question??


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Thanks for all your good wishes ladies, it's especially nice considering all of the setbacks some of you are having lately  

Iccle, I really don't know what to say about the NHS - they have just demonstrated how completely incompetent they really are.  Adding more stress to what is already an extremely stressful situation for you and DH.  I didn't have much dealings with the NHS as we got an immediate knock back with Ady already having a son from his 1st marriage but I remember the PCT funding manager I spoke to and she was a complete b**ch!  You need to write and complain to the Patient Liason person - probably won't get you anywhere but you never know.  I really feel for you hun  

Your kittens are so adorable by the way, if you decide to breed them at any point keep me in mind for 1!!  I don't think my little puddy has many years left in him.  He's a persian and I've had him since I was 18 so he's an old man now (especially by persian standards - he's 13).  He's always had a sensitive tum but it seems to be getting worse the last few months, vet just says it's old age.  He sleeps a lot as well.  Still, I'm happy to know I rescued him from a bad place and he's had a good life.  Apparently some women paid a lot of money for him then dumped him in a rescue when he was 6 months because she got pregnant but I think things were a lot worse than that for him because he's always been such a nervous kitty.  Why would you dump a cat because you're pg?    As long as you wear gloves for the litter tray and make sure you wash your hands you're not in any danger!  Really makes me mad.

Sarah, sounds like you had a rotten time with the NHS as well.  What really bugs me is that every PCT is different with it's rules and regulations.  I know if we moved a few miles down the road to Stockport then we would have been eligible for an NHS cycle as one of us is childless.  It's just ridiculous, the same criteria should be applied to every PCT, they shouldn't be allowed to pick and choose.

George, you've got us all on tenterhooks now    Come on, spill the beans lady  

Flower, DH takes steroids (prednisalone) for his arthritis.  Your tum will get used to them.  Steroids can apparently make you quite hungry as well - something to keep an eye on but I'm sure they've told you that already    His triggered an immune response with his psoriasis which took a few weeks to calm down - pretty awful considering the psoriasis is linked to his arthritis so if one gets worse so does the other, but he just had to persevere with them and eventually it calmed down again once he got into a routine of taking them regularly (he is very naughty about sticking to taking them at similar times each day   )  Good luck for your scan   

Sam, I will definitely vote for number 86, how could I not    Wow, that's amazing the number of Care ladies in your m&b group.  You don't realise how common an issue IF is until you go through it yourself do you?  Really nice they had happy endings though.

Hi Kat, hope you're well (and anyone else I've missed!)

Yvonne xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi ladies

I do get on and read what you're all up to every now and again
didn't want you to worry so i thought i'd post a quicky  

We're doing OK, decided to have 12 months out and then reconsider, it takes so much out of you  

had a belated honeymoon in Malta (only 3 years late) and had a fantastic time, it was just what we needed after the last couple of years, time for just the 2 of us and a complete rest, it was bliss, been back 2 weeks and want to go again but it's back to work for me on Tuesday and then the students are back the following week, time goes so quickly.

I'm seeing a new gynae for my endo as it's started playing up more and more and i've asked to go and see Andrew Pickersgill at Stepping Hill as he's an expert in endometriosis, i've got my first appointment in about 3 weeks so i'll keep you updated, i know it's silly but a part of me hope's he'll have some miraculous treatment to unblock the 1 tube i have and 'hey presto' a pregnancy  

anyway i hope you're all ok and thanks for thinking of me, like i said i do read every few weeks so i'll keep up and i'll let you know how i get on at Stepping Hill.

Hi to the oldies and to the new ladies

love Em X


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sorry i had to dash and leave you in the lurch...

Been a real strange week for me. Teusday went for my accupuncture but ended up having ****su massage insted as i got the days wrong.  Wont go into the gory detail but spent ages on the loo next morning and have felt half a stone lighter all week!!! the lady who did it also pick up on one side of my overies being very frim and on being very soft - maybe from my tube removal any highly recomended as was lovely and relaxing too.

Got home and my little sis turned up - on her way home from hospital having had her baby girl that morning!!! she is lovely with loads of dark hair   

Wednesday - went for needle teach which was ok however i have loads of unanswered questions that i didn't think of at the time so will have to ring back later.

Thrusday - sis and baby back in hospital - sis has group B strep - they tested her after she had had the baby, which i dont understand why as treatment is ment to be iv antibiotics when your in labour to stop baby getting it  Baby had some tx but they dont seen to sure on if the baby has got it - i really hope not as its quite dangerous   

Anyway, last thing, my boobs are getting massive? i feel like im going crazy, af not due till and of the month, DH says they feel 'fuller' too.  Could this have happened the month befor my tx? done two pg tests but BFN.  Am i just wanting this to happen and dreaming it?? I think im going mad.......

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Em, so lovely to hear from you and to hear that you are. Don't want to give you false hope but I have 2 friends (sisters) who both were treated by Andrew Pickersgill at Stepping Hill the year before last for severe endo. One was pregnant the month after her surgery the other 9 months after, they swear by him- he apparently uses techniques to minimise scaring and adhesions so     for you. 

george   

I've had to come on here to calm down. MIL has taken it upon herself to totally organise our move next week and sent me a list of instructions!!! She ALWAYS has to try and take over!! I am so mad- she is just trying to engineer things so she can have Tilly for the day. I AM SO ANGRY, it's our new house not hers!!!! AND she hasn't even bought Tilly a present yet since she was born, she said she would get her a Tripp Trapp high chair which will be great, but she wants me to get it and she will 'give us the money'. I'd rather she went to a charity shop and spent her time and effort on looking for a thoughtful little token to give to her 1st grandchild. She even slips up sometimes and calls herself mummy, she'd love it if I died so she could have her to herself!!!! Ggrrrr. SORRY for the rant- I now I just sound like a selfish lunatic but this has been going on since before our wedding 4 years ago!!!


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sam

My sisters MIL is the same.  She came to stay with her and DH two weeks befor the baby was due - like sis really wanted to wait hand and foot on two more people (she wont even brew up for her self when she stays).  This is their first grandchild too and they bought.......... a book WTF?  I feel really sorry for little sis as this woman sounds like a right pain the the butt and even wants to come and stay now the baby has been born - has she never heard of a little thing called a hotel

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks George, you made me chuckle   I calmed down after my rant on here, but God she p***es me off  
How are your sis and the baby now, still in hospital?? I hope they are both OK and home soon


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Em, lovely to hear from you.  My mum had endo very badly so know how you're suffering.  Hope the specialist works a little miracle for you  

George, what a week    You never know, it happened to me the month before we were due to start tx, sadly ended in m/c for us but little miracles do happen.  If AF not due until the end of the month it would be too early to test anyway but I'll keep my fingers crossed for you    Am really shocked about the hospital letting your sis and bubs home with strep, really hope they're both okay.

Sam, you don't sound like a selfish lunatic at all.  Your MIL is way out of order trying to control your move and engineer taking over Tilly at the same time.  Can DH not have a quiet word with her or does he tend not to get involved where his mum's concerned?  I would be hopping mad too.  

Just back from the hairdressers - thought I deserved a little pampering.  Although not sure how good an idea having my roots done was........okay until they sat me under the heat then the smell of the colour really got me and had to keep asking for glasses of water so I didn't hurl   Wasn't too bad once it was rinsed off and then I dug my digestives out of my handbag and sat munching them while she dried my hair which helped   Think I will wait for the next trip until the sickness has well and truly passed  

I can't believe we actually have a bit of sunshine today - more like summer than the middle of winter now thankfully!  Although how long it'll last......

Yvonne xx

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Yvonne  , I went for a hair cut when I was 18 weeks and had to stop her cutting my hair half way through and run to the toilet and puke, I was soo embarrased and I had 1 side long and 1 side short   At the time it was impossible to tell I was pregnant so I had to explain it to her when I came back   Fortunately her sister was also pregnant so she just laughed at me  

DH refuses to get involved when it comes to his Mum, the thing is he can say what he wants to my Mum and she takes it on board, if I say anything to his Mum we get the whole water works palaver  . Because she had no girls she is used to twisting FIL, Nick and BIL round her little finger by doing the whole 'girly' act  . 

George when is AF due, are you testing every day? Like Yvonne says it may be too soon now...


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Sam - AF is due at the end of the month (but im not regular at all), will proberbly wait a few day till i test again... Dont wanna keep testing and getting a BFN.  I still think this is all in my mind      

Yvonne - thanks for the   how is the new hair do? i'm thinking of going for the chop next time and getting a bob.

Little sis and bubs are home now and doing good - baby all clear  

George x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

He he he, at least I managed to stop short of actually puking    Have to say you are very patient not saying anything to MIL - I would probably say something regardless of knowing how hysterical she gets but I would do it when the 2 of you are alone rather than all the men there as well.  I imagine she know's exactly what she's doing when she goes off on one in front of an audience so to speak, if it's just the 2 of you she's got no-one to perform to.  I'm normally quite placid but with what how she's behaving I wouldn't be able to stop myself saying something.  It really does make me realise how lucky I am with my mil.  Have you managed to sort removals people yet?  Only a few days to go!

George, mine is in a bob.  I grew it right down my back when I got married last year so I could wear it up.  The came back from honeymoon and had it chopped to my shoulders (which gave DH a fright   ) then a few weeks ago had it chopped to just below my jawline (which gave him an ever bigger fright   ) - I loved my long hair but it's just so much easier to wash, dry and straighten shorter.  Glad you sis and her baby are okay.

Yvonne xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

been chuckling at your puking stories!!!!  and Sam as for MIL oh god that would drive me nuts!! 

Em is so lovely to hear from you   Mr Pickersgill is supposed to be fantastic, you have all my sympathy regarding endo it really is the most evil thing in the world. have you ever been on the endo site? www.endo.org.uk or something like that, they have a great endo forum i used to go on a long time ago.  glad you finally got your honeymoon! 

 to everyone else hope your all ok, i'm feel quite rubbish on the steroids but battling on! nausea and hunger together  indegestion and insomnia, was up pegging washing out at 7am this morning but now i am shattered!! 

going to Kerry's little boy's christening tomorrow, can't wait!  Jane and Harry are coming and some of the other FF's I have made on here 

xxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way......................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=153947.new#new


----------

